# What to expect from a MAC makeover?



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, sorry if there is already a thread on this.  I just couldn't find it.

I've never had a MAC makeover before and I've never really had anyone test products on me... except once when I was in highschool (it didn't turn out that great...)  All I've ever done at the MAC counter was swatch stuff on my hand and purchase.

Do I have to phone to make an appointment or can I do walk ins?  What can I expect?  I would appreciate a walkthrough if possible lol

Do I go with a face with no makeup on, no foundation etc?  I don't have acne, but I have blackheads on my nose, large pores+acne scars on my cheeks that I am quite insecure about.  I dont' want them being like "EWWW!!" lol  I've been able to fool people with nice skin, but thats due to my makeup of course. (I went to Aviva to buy Queen Helen mask products and the girl was like .... you have nice skin!  you don't need it. LOL if only she knew....)

I want to go on friday after school to buy some beauty powder blushes and introduce myself the MAC foundations as well.  I would like to see how others would do my eyeshape and what they would do for my skin.  I have almond asian eyes with a fold and I find them kinda tricky...  I've always been overwhelmed by their selection of foundations, so I just stick to what I know.

I know the girls at the counter are very nice, but uhh.. it's not like I have anyone to go with so I'm kind of iffy.. I've only had my makeup done by another person once.  My mom dragged me to a cosmetics shop and this Shiseido rep did my makeup.  It was okay, except I HATED my eyebrows.  They were nicely done, but on me, they looked dark and evil.

Any tips, suggestions, ideas and info you folks can share with me?

Thanks, Anna


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 13, 2008)

it's best to make an appt. you can do it as a walk-up, just be prepared for it to take more than an hour (this is the normal appt. time). with a walk-up, the artist helping you has to stop and help customers as they come up, hence the longer time frame. also, check to see if there is a purchase policy. we require a $50 purchase for any makeup application fri-sun. and be sure to let them know that this is your first time getting your makeup done. that way they know you are genuine with your questions and not some ass asking alot of questions just to be an ass. believe me they're out there!

it's up to you if you wanna go in with makeup on or not. you'll just have to remove it all if you're wanting a full face makeup application (foundation, eyes, lips & cheeks). unless you are going somewhere before hand that you need to wear makeup, it's easier to just go in bare-faced. trust me, we are more freaked out if you come in sick than if you have a zit or two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





most artists start with the eyes. this is so that falldown can easily be removed without messing up the rest of the face. the artist will ask you what type of eye look you are wanting (neutral, smokey, certain colors, etc.) then they'll ask what type of foundation you are looking for and your skin type. the foundations are categorized first by coverage (sheer, sheer-medium, medium, medium-full), then finish (natural, satin, matte, etc.) they'll explain what all this means if you don't know.  certain ones are better for certain skin types as well. and finally blush and lipcolors are chosen for you based on your needs/wants.

during the application the artist should talk you thru each step so that you know what each product does and why, and so that you can recreate the look at home. you can also ask for a face chart or eye chart be made to make it easier for you to do yourself. feel free to ask questions if you have them. there's no use for a product if you don't know what to do with it! and if there's something you don't like or don't want them to do, say so. if you don't want them to fill in your brows, speak up. i find brows to be a personal thing, and only fill them in if they ask me to. if it's done wrong, it throws the whole look off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the end, they should recap the entire look and go over the face chart with you. then you pick out what you want/need and enjoy your new makeup!!!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks erine, thats super helpful!  I feel much more at ease about grossing people out with my skin.

i just called and made an appointment next week Thursday at 3:00PM at the MAC counter downtown winnipeg, since I have the day off hurrayy!  I am super nervous and I told the lady on the phone that it was my first time and she said that I could bring in some photos of looks that I would like.  She also said that it is important to communicate with the artist.  I don't know what look I want........... X_X  I'm guessing that artists find "I don't know" quite annoying?..

I was told that there is a minimum $45 purchase, which is pretty easy for me to do, not so easy on my bank account though *giggles*  I'm going with the intention of getting a beauty powder blush and cashflow paintpot... but things never go as planned... I hope I can hold out for Heatherette.... hhahaha... thats the week after my appointment.  Maybe I can make another appointment for Heatherette *grins*


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_  I don't know what look I want........... X_X  I'm guessing that artists find "I don't know" quite annoying?.._

 
I had no clue what I wanted the first time I had a makeover and I'm pretty indecisive *blush*.  My MA was really patient with me tho.  What I did the 2nd time was have a few shadows/products in mind that I really wanted to try out and narrow it down to one or two by appointment time.  That way there's something for the artist to work with!  Oh, and decide on whether you'd want to try something bold or something tame with the colours/items chosen.

E.g. For my 2nd time I chose Shade f/l and Steamy e/s and she completed it with Shroom and Sunbasque.  I didn't mind being a bit on the bold side so she did a smokey turquoise eye with a slightly thick line using Shade f/l.  It was more dramatic than my usual but it got ideas going!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2008)

I've had the best luck being specific with the MA concerning a light look or something more bold.  Alot of times MA's stay on the safe side since so many people like normal makeup.  I usually tell them to go to town and have fun, because i like wild looks. 
They also have a look book that you can go through and choose a look from.
The one time i didn't care what the MA did the look turned out okay, not bad application, just light and neutral.  If i'm going in for my makeup done I prefer something dramatic.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks!  so I know i definitely want to learn about technique like eyeshadow placement for my eyeshape, blush application and foundation that is right for me.  how should i go about this?  i'm so confused lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 13, 2008)

Just ask them how they're applying it, like which colours are going where and with which brush if they don't say but they probably will.

Let them know you're unsure of which foundation is best. Just decide if you want something matte, dewy, sheer, medium, full coverage and whether your skin is oily, dry, normal and with that they'll be able to decide what's best for you.

As for blush, just figure out what colour family you want the blush in, like warm or cool or pinkish, peachy, plummy etc. and they'll be able to recommend something.

I wouldn't worry too much about this. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ask for a mirror so you can see how they are applying the makeup.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Ask for a mirror so you can see how they are applying the makeup._

 
ahhh.. thats a good one!  thank you lol


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 14, 2008)

i've never had a makeover done on me before, but i'm going to get my makeup done at a heatherette event in 2 weeks so tell us how ur appointment goes!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 14, 2008)

do you have to pay for an appointment?


----------



## Babylard (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_do you have to pay for an appointment?_

 
technically no, you don't pay for the appointment itself, but you are obliged to make a minimum of $45-$50 purchase in products if you want one lol.  it depends on your location, for me, i found out today that i have to buy $45 worth of products.

so if you plan on buying some items, you might as well phone in for a makeover!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i found out today that i have to buy $45 worth of products._

 
i found that out from my MA today too but i'm probably gonna spend over $100 as usual ;-)


----------



## Babylard (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_i found that out from my MA today too but i'm probably gonna spend over $100 as usual ;-)_

 
yeah you should get a makeover too chrstine!  i'll definitely post my experience and please share yours too!

its true, $45 minimal purchase is never the problem.  the problem is buying and wanting too much! LOL


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for this thread, this is definitely helpful as I'm planning to get my make-up done for prom.

I wanted to double check this though. For MAC stores, is the fee $55 and it comes with a free mascara. & then for counters it's $45 but reedeemable in products?

Also, I'm not a germaphobe or anything but do the MAs just use the make-up from the counters or they do have their own special make-up kits. I don't mind persay but I see alot of customers who swipe their fingers on eyeshadows and then it's applied again onto your eyes..? Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TY!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_Thanks for this thread, this is definitely helpful as I'm planning to get my make-up done for prom.

I wanted to double check this though. For MAC stores, is the fee $55 and it comes with a free mascara. & then for counters it's $45 but reedeemable in products?

Also, I'm not a germaphobe or anything but do the MAs just use the make-up from the counters or they do have their own special make-up kits. I don't mind persay but I see alot of customers who swipe their fingers on eyeshadows and then it's applied again onto your eyes..? Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TY!_

 
you never get anything for free.  prices differ depending on location, but it's always redeemable in product.  

we use what is out on display.  powder products don't harbor bacteria as long as no liquid is introduced, so you won't "catch" anything.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_Thanks for this thread, this is definitely helpful as I'm planning to get my make-up done for prom.

I wanted to double check this though. For MAC stores, is the fee $55 and it comes with a free mascara. & then for counters it's $45 but reedeemable in products?

Also, I'm not a germaphobe or anything but do the MAs just use the make-up from the counters or they do have their own special make-up kits. I don't mind persay but I see alot of customers who swipe their fingers on eyeshadows and then it's applied again onto your eyes..? Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TY!_

 
you should call them ahead of time.  appointments are high in demand! so make sure you call ahead of time for the prom and ask about minimum purchase too.  i wanted it this week but they had to squish me in next week!

i believe they use the powder stuff on display, since it doesn't harbor bacteria like liquids do.  but for sure, their brushes are sanatized between clients and lipsticks etc are sanatized before use as well.  i'm not quite sure about foundations though


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2008)

we use the same foundations that are out on display.  the same ones we swatch and match people up to.


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you never get anything for free. prices differ depending on location, but it's always redeemable in product. 

we use what is out on display. powder products don't harbor bacteria as long as no liquid is introduced, so you won't "catch" anything._

 
Hm, when I went to my MAC store and asked, that's what she said in regards to the mascara but never mentionned anything about the products being reedemable. However yesterday when I went to the MAC counter at the Bay, the MA told me how it's $45 with the products and when I asked how come there's a 10 dollar difference, she said it's because you get a "private" room in the store as opposed to being done up in the chair right in front of everyone. But thanks for the input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely call up and ask again to be certain and book my appointment!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_Hm, when I went to my MAC store and asked, that's what she said in regards to the mascara but never mentionned anything about the products being reedemable. However yesterday when I went to the MAC counter at the Bay, the MA told me how it's $45 with the products and when I asked how come there's a 10 dollar difference, she said it's because you get a "private" room in the store as opposed to being done up in the chair right in front of everyone. But thanks for the input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely call up and ask again to be certain and book my appointment!_

 
it sounds like you're talking about an actual makeup lesson that they do at freestanding stores.  those are completely different than appts. at all locations.  stores do both, lessons (in a private room) and appts.  everyone does appts., where you're out front, in front of everyone, and the cost of the appt. is redeemable in product.  the cost is different at different locations on different days.  if you're wanting to get it done for prom, you might wanna just do the regular appt, since the lesson appt actually teaches you how to do it, so it may take longer.  not sure how long lesson appts are since i work at a counter.  call and get all the info on the differences between the two and then book your appt.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_yeah you should get a makeover too chrstine! i'll definitely post my experience and please share yours too!

its true, $45 minimal purchase is never the problem. the problem is buying and wanting too much! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
yeah i'm getting one done on the 29th. hopefully there will be some heatherette looks i can choose from so i can decide what i wanna get. i will definitely share my experience with u lovely ladies


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone have more info on a private make-up lesson from MAC? I'd really be interested in this because i think i need to briush up on my foundation techniques (its embarrassing when your own boyfriend notices a bad application!) and how to do a smokey eye. I have over 100 pieces of MAC products and many i don't use because i always end up making a mess out of it (example-black tied eyeshadow!). Please post more info if anyone knows!


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 19, 2008)

hiya!

sorry if im gonna be repeating anything buuuuuuuuut here goes!

you dont have to book an appointment, you can generally walk in mon-thur. fri sats and sundays we tend to get fuly booked so i would maybe ring the counter of your choice and make a booking if its for one of those days (sats esp tend to get booked up a few weeks prior cos people tend to go out that night etc)

theres a £25 booking fee, dont know what the american fee is and its all redeemable on the day which is great!

you say your uncomfortable about your skin etc, but dont be.. as a make up artist your trained and you see all types of skin types every day so no one should be like "ewww". if youre more comfortable wearing make up to the counter (so that you dont feel weird walking about without it on) its okay to get the make up artist to take your make up off, or do it yourself when youre there if you feel more comfortable.

the makeovers are awesome though, the artist talks you through step by step application.. and always asks what it is youre used to wearing. what i tend to do, is encourage the customer to try something a little different and they love it everytime because its out of the box.. something theyre not used to so if you wanna do that make sure you mention it, and if you dont like something then say aswell, cos theres nothing worse than having make up on you dont like, itd ruin my day! haha

at the end, the artist should make yuo a facechart and on it is everything she or he has used on you which is good because mayeb you wont want to buy everything straight away and also its there for you to refer to if you want to recreate the look

overall its just a great way to get pampered and get advice, i used to get my make up done frequently from mac a few years back before i worked for them, i loved it, hope you do too!


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Does anyone have more info on a private make-up lesson from MAC? I'd really be interested in this because i think i need to briush up on my foundation techniques (its embarrassing when your own boyfriend notices a bad application!) and how to do a smokey eye. I have over 100 pieces of MAC products and many i don't use because i always end up making a mess out of it (example-black tied eyeshadow!). Please post more info if anyone knows!_

 
how are you applying your foundation? make sure you're using a brush, i would reccomend the mac 187 stipling brush, its easy to use and gives you a blended finish. use a little product on the white tips of the brush and apply in circular motions. what a lot of people do is use a lot of product and then have no where to blend it away to.. so build it up bit by bit rather than have lots on your face 

in regards to your eyeshadows, i would take the name of some of them down and pop into your local mac counter and ask them to do an eye demo on you using some of the colours. i always get the customer to hold a hand mirror and watch how im doing it as thats really the only way youll learn. id probably go on a day where the counter isnt going to be so busy, that way the artist can make you an eyechart to so that you can refer to it. you dont have to buy something, i always help customers who just want some inspiration, just practice lots and youll be fine


----------



## Babylard (Mar 21, 2008)

For the people who have never gotten an application done before, I will share my experience at the counter yesterday.

I arrived slightly early before my appointment, because I feel that being late is rude to the MA.  I entertained myself by looking at all the MAC goodies until my MA came back from her break lol.

Some things to consider before going to get an application done:

1. going bare-faced is easiest.  cleanse, moisturize, and you are good to go!
2. bring your own eyelash curler.  seriously, the MAC curler did not impress me at all.  i had to use my shu curler because the MAC curler just messed up my lashes.  It would be even better to just bring a fresh, CLEAN pair of false lashes.  I wish someone told me that.. >_>
3. make sure you aren't sick and have fresh breath.  Personal hygene is so important... for anything really... lol eating onions and garlic right before an application isn't cool at all.... so chew that gum! lol  if you are sick, you shouldn't get an application done... its just plain wrong
4. Mind your manners and ethics.  This goes for everything........ rude people make me sick... be polite, say thanks, its totally okay to say that something doesn't work out for you.

please feel free to add to this list.

I found that communication was indeed important.  Not everybody knows what doesn't work for you unless you tell them.  I told my MA to not darken my brows and she remembered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can choose what products you would like to try.  In my case, I asked her to do a heatherette look for me.  I was undecided on the trios, and she reccomended that the pink one would flatter my skintone.  It is VERY important to tell your MA what type of looks you at least are comfortable with, especially if you don't know what look you want in the first place.  I specifically told her that I am comfortable with bold colors and styles and that she may do what she wants.  If this is not the case for you, say so.  Not everybody enjoys casette intensly applied in the outer-V.  You can ask for a mirror so you can watch what your MA does.  My 

After the eyes, she does foundation.  You will be asked what your skin is like and whether you want your skin to glow or be matte.  I told her that I have oily skin with dry patches.  I get oily throughout the day.  She matched me to NC25 in mineralize satin spf 15.  I just realized that she did not use a primer on me.  That would have made alll the difference.  If you realize something is missing, don't be afraid to kindly ask, "could you please prime my skin?"  She goes on to use select coverup in NC20 for my undereyes.

I specifically asked her to show me how she applies blush and I watched with the handheld mirror and she explains to me.  She asks me if i like glitter, I said yes, i love glitter!  She puts reflects gold on my cheeks for extra oomph.

My MA goes back to my eyes and lines them with graphblack and goes over with wonderwhite glitter.  I asked her about prep n prime lash, and she uses that on me, followed by zoomlash.  I was horribly disapointed by zoomlash.  It takes sooo long to dry. She hands me the MAC curler so that I would curler my lashes myself.  I learned a couple of things here (you can refer to my list of things to consider)  Bring your own curler (and even mascara!) if you are planning on mascara application.  I think the easiest way is to just bring in a pair of fresh false lashes.  Applying mascara on lashes is a very personal thing in my opinion.  I think MA's generally will not layer on mascara.  You may not get the desired lash look if you don't have naturally long lashes.  I went to the washroom to fix up my lashes lol.

After the application, she shows me what she used on me and you can pick what you want to buy.  I picked through and continued with other products that I was wondering about.  You can take the time to have a Q&A session with your MA.  I asked her about various products like the charged waters, Fix+, and strobe.

At the end of the day, I purchased:
Heatherette Trio 2
Phone Me/Text Me Pencil
Lolipop Loving Lipstick
Sock Hop Lipgloss
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Shy Beauty Beauty Powder Blush
Select Coverup NC20
Defence/Renewal Charged Water

I purchased, said my thanks, and went shopping.  If you don't know your foundation shade yet and if you want to buy one, I reccomend not rushing to buy the foundation.  Go shopping and see your foundation in natural lighting. The lighting at the counters/store can be kinda funky.  Although I was matched NC25, I think NC30 would be more suitable.  I will come back and ask about that.

I hope someone found this useful.  Please do share your experiences so that others can benefit.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 21, 2008)

Babylard said:


> It would be even better to just bring a fresh, CLEAN pair of false lashes. I wish someone told me that.. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Babylard (Mar 21, 2008)

erine1881 said:


> Babylard said:
> 
> 
> > It would be even better to just bring a fresh, CLEAN pair of false lashes. I wish someone told me that.. >_> Quote:
> ...


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 21, 2008)

Babylard said:


> erine1881 said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 23, 2008)

erine1881 said:


> Babylard said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 29, 2008)

with my store you don't have to make an apt. You can just come in and they will tell you what time they have avail for that day then you can either hang out until that time or leave and come back when its time.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 30, 2008)

i had my makeover yesterday


----------



## Babylard (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_i had my makeover yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how did it go?


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_how did it go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it was alright, she went a little crazy using heatherette trio 2, and the two glitters. this other MA came over and kept staring at my MA's work cuz she was so amazed at how good it looked. lol. i liked what she did, but i'm not used to seeing myself with such a dramatic look because i usually wear neutrals. i have pictures that i will post up maybe later today. i g2g study for an exam now


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 30, 2008)

I am going to get my make up done for my birthday and I was wondering if I have to purchase the $50 minimum before I get my make up done? I'm going to try to to think of some eyeshadow ideas before hand. I'll probably purchase the colors the MA uses. I just want to know what they look like on me first. I pretty much know what type of look I want, but I'm having trouble with the blush. Will the MA help recommend a blush that will go with my look? 

As far as eyelashes go, can they trim them down a little bit? I already have really long lashes and I just want some volume. TIA!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I am going to get my make up done for my birthday and I was wondering if I have to purchase the $50 minimum before I get my make up done? I'm going to try to to think of some eyeshadow ideas before hand. I'll probably purchase the colors the MA uses. I just want to know what they look like on me first. I pretty much know what type of look I want, but I'm having trouble with the blush. Will the MA help recommend a blush that will go with my look? 

As far as eyelashes go, can they trim them down a little bit? I already have really long lashes and I just want some volume. TIA!!!_

 
you purchase your makeup at the end of your appt.  the artist will recommend a blush that goes with your look.  you can buy what the artist uses on you that day, or anything else that you want.

as for the lashes, we don't trim the length of the hairs, just the length of the band.  but there are many different styles that you can choose from, so you can find the right lashes for the look that you want.


----------



## Jools (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey there!
I'll be having a makeover in two weeks and I'm already pretty excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My boyfriend called the counter yesterday and made the appointment (this is my christmas present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). They asked whether it shall be a daytime or evening look and he arranged the evening look.
Now I don't know what to expect from this kind of look and I'm a bit sceptic too cause I mostly wear neutral colours. On the one hand I think it's great because I will get a new look that I'd probably never tried on my own but on the other hand I'm afraid that the look will turn out to be 'too much' for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could someone please tell me the differences between daytime- and evening makeup?? I'm a bit alienated by the fact that the MA asked this before arranging the appoiintment


----------



## Babylard (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jools* 

 
_Hey there!
I'll be having a makeover in two weeks and I'm already pretty excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My boyfriend called the counter yesterday and made the appointment (this is my christmas present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). They asked whether it shall be a daytime or evening look and he arranged the evening look.
Now I don't know what to expect from this kind of look and I'm a bit sceptic too cause I mostly wear neutral colours. On the one hand I think it's great because I will get a new look that I'd probably never tried on my own but on the other hand I'm afraid that the look will turn out to be 'too much' for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could someone please tell me the differences between daytime- and evening makeup?? I'm a bit alienated by the fact that the MA asked this before arranging the appoiintment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i would interpret it this way:

generally, daytime looks are more toned down and softer.  like a neutral look with soft shimmery colors and a little definition in the crease and outer-V would fall under daytime.  daytime lips would also be shades of pinks, nudes, neutral mauve, plums.  they are all easy everyday wearable looks. brown liners, just softer and pretty.

evenning makeup would include looks like the timeless smokey eyes.  think glam, sexy, bolder looks.  brighter colors, extra shimmer, extra shine, extra glitter, va va voom.

you could also do a bolder daytime, a toned down evenning.  just be sure to communicate what you like.  look at magazines and photos of potential looks you would like to try.  if you dont; like soemthing, speak up and your MA can take it off and try something else?

good luck! im sure u will look great.  welcome change and try something new.  go for a bolder look


----------



## Jools (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks, Babylard! You're probably right, I should go for something new


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 6, 2008)

ooh just the kind of thread i was looking for!
I have my year 12 formal coming up (OK ok its in like 6 or 7 months... whatever im excited)
I already have my dress (floor length halter neck with a sash around the waist that ties at the back, in 1cm alternating red and black stripes)

Annd I want to get my makeup done at MAC, becaue i never have before!

The closest mac counter to me is about 45 mins away so I'm going to get some of my friends to come at the same time so we can all have our hair and makeup done together (andnails etc)

But i was wondering what kind of look you'd suggest to go with such a dramatic dress? I'm a fan of dramatic eye looks, but do you think a neutral  eye with a dark lip would look better?
I already have pretty long eyelashes- would falsies be too over the top?

sorry I have so many questions, I'm just curious!
I was going to do my makeup myself,... because i can and its cheaper but i though hell, my dress was cheap as, why not get it done professionally, right?


----------



## Babylard (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_ooh just the kind of thread i was looking for!
I have my year 12 formal coming up (OK ok its in like 6 or 7 months... whatever im excited)
I already have my dress (floor length halter neck with a sash around the waist that ties at the back, in 1cm alternating red and black stripes)

Annd I want to get my makeup done at MAC, becaue i never have before!

The closest mac counter to me is about 45 mins away so I'm going to get some of my friends to come at the same time so we can all have our hair and makeup done together (andnails etc)

But i was wondering what kind of look you'd suggest to go with such a dramatic dress? I'm a fan of dramatic eye looks, but do you think a neutral eye with a dark lip would look better?
I already have pretty long eyelashes- would falsies be too over the top?

sorry I have so many questions, I'm just curious!
I was going to do my makeup myself,... because i can and its cheaper but i though hell, my dress was cheap as, why not get it done professionally, right?_

 
hi, first, i would like to say that you might get better replies under the reccomendations category if you post there.  but i will try to answer you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would you please describe your dress and accessories?  im not sure how to answer this because i dont know what the dress looks like, but for example, there was a girl who was also having prom.  her dress was purple with silver shoes and accessories.  several girls and i suggested that she could do a silvery purple smokey eye with neutral lips.

you could complement your dress colors into your makeup.  if your prom involves a lot of eating that would rub off your lipstick, i would go for a dramatic eye and a simple lip color as opposed to neutral eyes and bold lips.. unless you insist on reapplying.  at prom, you tend to foget those things and have fun so i would go bold on the eyes.

what color is your dress?  it helps if you have a picture and can describe it for us.  i think a smokey eye using the colors from your dress is always a winner.

you should at least make sure you describe/show your MA your dress so she knows what colour palettes to match your makeup with.  go in knowing what kind of look you want.  you could bring in magazine clippings of celebrities too.  

if you want to wear false lashes, go ahead! i don't think it would be over the top at all as long as you dont choose super crazy drag queen lashes or something lol.  the MA can help you choose a pair that suits you, regardless of what your natural lashes look like.  MAC has a nice selection of false lashes like their popular #7.

hope that helps a bit


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_hi, first, i would like to say that you might get better replies under the reccomendations category if you post there.  but i will try to answer you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would you please describe your dress and accessories?  im not sure how to answer this because i dont know what the dress looks like, but for example, there was a girl who was also having prom.  her dress was purple with silver shoes and accessories.  several girls and i suggested that she could do a silvery purple smokey eye with neutral lips.

you could complement your dress colors into your makeup.  if your prom involves a lot of eating that would rub off your lipstick, i would go for a dramatic eye and a simple lip color as opposed to neutral eyes and bold lips.. unless you insist on reapplying.  at prom, you tend to foget those things and have fun so i would go bold on the eyes.

what color is your dress?  it helps if you have a picture and can describe it for us.  i think a smokey eye using the colors from your dress is always a winner.

you should at least make sure you describe/show your MA your dress so she knows what colour palettes to match your makeup with.  go in knowing what kind of look you want.  you could bring in magazine clippings of celebrities too.  

if you want to wear false lashes, go ahead! i don't think it would be over the top at all as long as you dont choose super crazy drag queen lashes or something lol.  the MA can help you choose a pair that suits you, regardless of what your natural lashes look like.  MAC has a nice selection of false lashes like their popular #7.

hope that helps a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey! thanks for the tips! I actually did describe the dress in the first part of my post, but I might go post in reccomendations like you said


----------



## Babylard (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_hey! thanks for the tips! I actually did describe the dress in the first part of my post, but I might go post in reccomendations like you said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my bad, i was very tired when i read that lol.  good luck with that!


----------



## missgiggly (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha, the currency conversion, oh man, its great in the US but baaad in Australia... to have a makeover here, it costs $95..! Obviously that would buy HEAPS of product, but I think I'm actually just going to do a $120 make up course, end of this month there is a "basic makeup' class, which covers foundation, blush, and a bit of eyes, or I'll wait for smoky eyes. In this class, at least they make you practice on yourself! I can't wait, but NERVOUS cos its only within the last 2 months that I've really only figured out how to use more than 2 colours on my eyes!


----------



## Jools (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wanted to tell  you: my makeover was great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The MA was so nice and told me what she did and how, so I'm able to recreate the look at home. I decided to go for purple Eyes with neutral blush and glossy lips. Even my boyfriend was thrilled. It took about 1h and, even though I forgot to ask, she made me a facechart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm sooo happy that I did this!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missgiggly* 

 
_Haha, the currency conversion, oh man, its great in the US but baaad in Australia... to have a makeover here, it costs $95..! Obviously that would buy HEAPS of product, but I think I'm actually just going to do a $120 make up course, end of this month there is a "basic makeup' class, which covers foundation, blush, and a bit of eyes, or I'll wait for smoky eyes. In this class, at least they make you practice on yourself! I can't wait, but NERVOUS cos its only within the last 2 months that I've really only figured out how to use more than 2 colours on my eyes!_

 
Does the $120 makeup course include product??? 

Haha thank goodness for your post, I was gonna book a makeover for next week. I think I'm going to wait a bit until Dress Camp comes out over here.


----------



## carrieann07 (Apr 25, 2008)

I reccommend the whole "makeover" experience to anyone!

I go to my MAC counter at least once a month or so(depending on if new collections have been launched yet).

It's one of the best rewards I can give myself


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 27, 2008)

let me ask you guys this, if you wanted them to do your make up for a wedding , and you wanted to test the look first would you have to make 2 purchases


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_let me ask you guys this, if you wanted them to do your make up for a wedding , and you wanted to test the look first would you have to make 2 purchases_

 
it depends on the policy.  at my counter, a $50 purchase is required for a makeover fri, sat, and sun (this is suppose to be a company-wide policy, but apparently some places don't follow it).  so on the wedding day, you must purchase $50 worth of product.  if your trial appt. is on one of those three days, then you have to purchase then as well, which would total 2 purchases.


----------



## Triskele (May 6, 2008)

I've read somewhere (probably here someplace >_>) that we can request that the MA does half a face and then we do the other half - is that the lesson appointment? And does anyone know if -all- freestanding stores do this, or does it vary by location?

I love getting makeovers, but I can never recreate the results at home even if I've got the face chart for some reason...so I think it might be good to do a half/half thing.

TIA~


----------



## K_ashanti (May 7, 2008)

*mac makeovers*

i just want to be clear, because i keep hearing different things when you go to the counter and get a amke over you have to buy fifty dollars worth of stuff right??????


----------



## basoo (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

yah that is right , you have to make a purchase to get the makeover.


----------



## Brittni (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

LOL WTF??? Not to get a consultation!??? REALLY?

They never told me that when I scheduled my consultation....






 Well I guess you could always return the stuff if you wanted to be cheap.


----------



## Ambonee (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_





 Well I guess you could always return the stuff if you wanted to be cheap._

 
Seriously?! This was not cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MUA takes time away to give you a makeover, not being able to sell and possibly sell 3-4x to people just walking up (so they can make their goal and keep their job, seeing as how people are getting laid off left and right because of the economy) and not being able to help other people who may need help. Also when you return the stuff, regardless if you used it or not, it gets tossed away. If it didn't work for you that's one thing but to be wasteful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is why they have a price hike every year.

Makeovers are a service. Most counters require a minimum purchase. I worked for Chanel and it was 3 items...that's a lot more than $50. Same w/Lauder, Lancome you name it!  

MAC is not even charging you for this service. They are pretty much *giving* you product. If you think about it, if you went to get your hair done, you'd spend anywhere from $40-$300 (depending on what's being done) and you'd leave with only your hair done, no products. Get a make-up artist to your house for a wedding or prom and they'll charge you AT LEAST $50 (more than likely A LOT more) and you won't get anything! At least here you get make-up for the money. 

Listen baby, IT'S A SERVICE. Don't be rude and return the items you purchased! If you don't like what the artist used, DON'T BUY IT! Buy something else you've been eyeing, if you're there to get a makeover at MAC, you probably already like the products, buy something you like (or need) and don't return it! Don't waste the artists time. That's just wrong.

/rant

If you're just getting color matched, they don't charge. Eye demo--no charge. During the week most places don't charge. Weekends are busy, Fri-Sun it's $50, if you don't like that, go during the week when it's not so busy.


----------



## PaliDNAnge (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

What if you go to an event they have at some department store counters. Is it still a $50 minimum?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PaliDNAnge* 

 
_What if you go to an event they have at some department store counters. Is it still a $50 minimum?_

 
You bet it is. How else will they try to get you to buy the new products they try on you?


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

I agree with what Ambonee said. I really think its rude for people to go in and just try to get their make up done for the night and not purchase anything. Thats basically wasting the MA's time. If you go in Monday-Thursday, normally its free at counters. Even if you can't spend $50 at the time, get at least something. Come on!! Brush cleaner is only $10.


----------



## Brittni (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Seriously?! This was not cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MUA takes time away to give you a makeover, not being able to sell and possibly sell 3-4x to people just walking up (so they can make their goal and keep their job, seeing as how people are getting laid off left and right because of the economy) and not being able to help other people who may need help. Also when you return the stuff, regardless if you used it or not, it gets tossed away. If it didn't work for you that's one thing but to be wasteful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is why they have a price hike every year.

Makeovers are a service. Most counters require a minimum purchase. I worked for Chanel and it was 3 items...that's a lot more than $50. Same w/Lauder, Lancome you name it!  

MAC is not even charging you for this service. They are pretty much *giving* you product. If you think about it, if you went to get your hair done, you'd spend anywhere from $40-$300 (depending on what's being done) and you'd leave with only your hair done, no products. Get a make-up artist to your house for a wedding or prom and they'll charge you AT LEAST $50 (more than likely A LOT more) and you won't get anything! At least here you get make-up for the money. 

Listen baby, IT'S A SERVICE. Don't be rude and return the items you purchased! If you don't like what the artist used, DON'T BUY IT! Buy something else you've been eyeing, if you're there to get a makeover at MAC, you probably already like the products, buy something you like (or need) and don't return it! Don't waste the artists time. That's just wrong.

/rant

If you're just getting color matched, they don't charge. Eye demo--no charge. During the week most places don't charge. Weekends are busy, Fri-Sun it's $50, if you don't like that, go during the week when it's not so busy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO. You need to CHILL on the WHACK ATTACK.

I do go during the week (hence the no charge, maybe it's cause I'm nice and they like me -- plus I buy enough anyway) but regardless...my statement was joking HENCE THE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You seriously don't need to jump down someones throat over the internet for a joke. If you want to make a generalized bitchy comment towards everyone, that's fine, but don't direct it towards me next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, of course, I do agree that the MUA spends time with you and they do deserve compensation.


----------



## erine1881 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

not only is it rude, but its theft.  

just an fwi, we track returns.  if you keep returning, you get flagged, and can no longer return ANYTHING.  even if its something that truely didn't work for you, you're stuck with it, all because you conned the company and tried to get a free service that costs very little in the first place.


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

That wasn't really all that bitchy of her.
That wasn't a "whack attack"
She made a very good, valid point, and IMO she wasn't being bitchy. 
She was trying to give you information, because your 'joke' wasn't cool.

Next time, instead of getting all flustered, just accept the fact that you were wrong, and don't try to make it seem like someone else was. 

I really don't believe she was the one in the wrong, here..
/end.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 7, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_LMAO. You need to CHILL on the WHACK ATTACK.

I do go during the week (hence the no charge, maybe it's cause I'm nice and they like me -- plus I buy enough anyway) but regardless...my statement was joking HENCE THE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You seriously don't need to jump down someones throat over the internet for a joke. If you want to make a generalized bitchy comment towards everyone, that's fine, but don't direct it towards me next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, of course, I do agree that the MUA spends time with you and they do deserve compensation._

 
It was hard to tell that you were joking, even with the smiley face-sarcasm isn't easy to read, ya know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sure she wouldn't have made that comment if she knew you were joking. There are seriously people that share that mindset you were joking about, though.


----------



## Ambonee (May 8, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_LMAO. You need to CHILL on the WHACK ATTACK.

I do go during the week (hence the no charge, maybe it's cause I'm nice and they like me -- plus I buy enough anyway) but regardless...my statement was joking HENCE THE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You seriously don't need to jump down someones throat over the internet for a joke. If you want to make a generalized bitchy comment towards everyone, that's fine, but don't direct it towards me next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, of course, I do agree that the MUA spends time with you and they do deserve compensation._

 
Sweetie I wasn't trying to make a bitchy comment toward anyone. I commented that what you wrote was not cool because like it or not *people actually do it*. They will come in and spend $50 (even more) and return it the next day. There is a whole thread called "Bad Customers" that talks about MANY situations about customers stiffing MAC and it's artists.

I read your comment and thought to myself, crap! other people think it's cool to do this! They think it's ok. I didn't take it as a *joke* even with a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took it (and felt others might take it) as a "ha! it's okay to do this" kind of comment. 

There are new members here at specktra, more and more each day and for them to stumble across a post that reads "Mac Makeovers" and read a comment that says, "just return it" they might think "what a great idea" and do it themselves. It just seemed very irresponsible to me. So I commented. *I in no way meant to offend you*, and I assure you I was very "chill" when I responded. It just sucks as an artist to see people taking it so lightly when I have to see it every time I work. I'm glad you don't do this and you were joking. It's nice that the MA's like you. 

Again, I wasn't trying to make a "bitchy comment" if you had specified that you went during the week and that's why you don't have to spend the $50 then we probably wouldn't be having this conversation. But you said:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_LOL WTF??? Not to get a consultation!??? REALLY?

They never told me that when I scheduled my consultation....






 Well I guess you could always return the stuff if you wanted to be cheap._

 
so it didn't seem like you knew the answer to the OP's question. You seemed to not know there was a $50 minimum purchase Fri-Sun. However, I assure you, had I known you were joking I would have never even commented back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Just to let you know this comment was not meant to offend you either. I just wanted to respond because I really had no idea you were joking and needed to clarify why I had made my comment to begin with.


----------



## K_ashanti (May 8, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

i was planning on buy alot of stuff any way ( at least 75-100) as a gift to myself after i have my baby i figure i might as well get a make over too cuz i never got one


----------



## K_ashanti (May 8, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_*not only is it rude, but its theft.* 

just an fwi, we track returns. if you keep returning, you get flagged, and can no longer return ANYTHING. even if its something that truely didn't work for you, you're stuck with it, all because you conned the company and tried to get a free service that costs very little in the first place._

 
i agree


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 8, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Here is the main thread discussing MAC makeovers. There is more information that will help you also.

http://specktra.net/f165/what-expect...akeover-93111/


----------



## Ambonee (May 8, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i was planning on buy alot of stuff any way ( at least 75-100) as a gift to myself after i have my baby i figure i might as well get a make over too cuz i never got one_

 





 on the new baby!!! 

Go pamper yourself mama! I love getting makeovers! You should go get a mani and pedi when you're done to make a day of pampering complete! You deserve it!


----------



## K_ashanti (May 8, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_





 on the new baby!!! 

Go pamper yourself mama! I love getting makeovers! You should go get a mani and pedi when you're done to make a day of pampering complete! You deserve it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks thats a good idea


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 18, 2008)

wow

this thread is a huge help

i am a TOTAL mac newbie, and all these hints are helping me get used to mac


----------



## unbelizable (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuteymcpretty* 

 
_hiya!

sorry if im gonna be repeating anything buuuuuuuuut here goes!

you dont have to book an appointment, you can generally walk in mon-thur. fri sats and sundays we tend to get fuly booked so i would maybe ring the counter of your choice and make a booking if its for one of those days (sats esp tend to get booked up a few weeks prior cos people tend to go out that night etc)

theres a £25 booking fee, dont know what the american fee is and its all redeemable on the day which is great!

you say your uncomfortable about your skin etc, but dont be.. as a make up artist your trained and you see all types of skin types every day so no one should be like "ewww". if youre more comfortable wearing make up to the counter (so that you dont feel weird walking about without it on) its okay to get the make up artist to take your make up off, or do it yourself when youre there if you feel more comfortable.

the makeovers are awesome though, the artist talks you through step by step application.. and always asks what it is youre used to wearing. what i tend to do, is encourage the customer to try something a little different and they love it everytime because its out of the box.. something theyre not used to so if you wanna do that make sure you mention it, and if you dont like something then say aswell, cos theres nothing worse than having make up on you dont like, itd ruin my day! haha

at the end, the artist should make yuo a facechart and on it is everything she or he has used on you which is good because mayeb you wont want to buy everything straight away and also its there for you to refer to if you want to recreate the look

overall its just a great way to get pampered and get advice, i used to get my make up done frequently from mac a few years back before i worked for them, i loved it, hope you do too!_

 
I noticed you're from Manchester... which store do you work at?!


----------



## sofabean (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuteymcpretty* 

 
_hiya!

sorry if im gonna be repeating anything buuuuuuuuut here goes!

you dont have to book an appointment, you can generally walk in mon-thur. fri sats and sundays we tend to get fuly booked so i would maybe ring the counter of your choice and make a booking if its for one of those days (sats esp tend to get booked up a few weeks prior cos people tend to go out that night etc)

theres a £25 booking fee, dont know what the american fee is and its all redeemable on the day which is great!

you say your uncomfortable about your skin etc, but dont be.. as a make up artist your trained and you see all types of skin types every day so no one should be like "ewww". if youre more comfortable wearing make up to the counter (so that you dont feel weird walking about without it on) its okay to get the make up artist to take your make up off, or do it yourself when youre there if you feel more comfortable.

the makeovers are awesome though, the artist talks you through step by step application.. and always asks what it is youre used to wearing. what i tend to do, is encourage the customer to try something a little different and they love it everytime because its out of the box.. something theyre not used to so if you wanna do that make sure you mention it, and if you dont like something then say aswell, cos theres nothing worse than having make up on you dont like, itd ruin my day! haha

at the end, the artist should make yuo a facechart and on it is everything she or he has used on you which is good because mayeb you wont want to buy everything straight away and also its there for you to refer to if you want to recreate the look

overall its just a great way to get pampered and get advice, i used to get my make up done frequently from mac a few years back before i worked for them, i loved it, hope you do too!_

 
they never do all that for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the MA that did my makeover only explained a few things while she was putting them on. also she never listened to what i wanted and put a whole bunch of orange on me...

and i've also found that at the end of the makeover (more than once this has happened) that it's really awkward because that's when you're supposed to pick out what you want to buy, i guess, but the MAs don't say anything and they just keep looking at you... so it's kind of an awkward silence. i wish they'd say something like "so how do you like the makeover? are there any things you like in particular that you'd want to purchase?" or something like that


----------



## erine1881 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_and i've also found that at the end of the makeover (more than once this has happened) that it's really awkward because that's when you're supposed to pick out what you want to buy, i guess, but the MAs don't say anything and they just keep looking at you... so it's kind of an awkward silence. i wish they'd say something like "so how do you like the makeover? are there any things you like in particular that you'd want to purchase?" or something like that_

 
i always say that stuff after i finish an appt.  "what do you think?  do you want me to add anything?  take away anything?"  i'm sorry that you've had such mute MAs.


----------



## Coat (May 30, 2008)

when i had mine does, i felt the most beautiful i have in my entire life, like i actually felt pretty LOL. I've worn makeup before but i'm usually natural but omgg that makeover was amazing and i'm so into mac now. Don't bother going to the body shop for a makeover, theyre not that great, sure the people are trained in doing makeup for people but they arent proffessionals like mac!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 11, 2008)

The first time i ever went, all i wanted was foundation

she took off my make up, efoliated, moisturised and everything, was v embarrasing as she dragged me through harvey nichols to a spa section to wash it off!!

then she did a full face, she didn't do eye makeup, cause i don't wear eye makeup!!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 11, 2008)

oh and i should add, the above description was free, not booked or paid


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

I disagree, i'm possibly going to offend here; but people shouldn't buy something cause the employee has taken their time to do a make over, they should buy something if they want to

it's likely that if they do buy something, that this attitude is likely to continue where they will be possibly fearful of going into said shop again, and therefore mac wil lose their custom entirely, even if the person did plan to go to mac just for a make over, and never ever intends to buy anything so be it.

i'm sure when mac set up its policies on makeovers, they didn't think everyone would buy something everytime they got a make over, and thus, reinforcing my earlier point, i don't think mac artists need compensation, maybe, one could argue if you were paid fully on comission, yes, but if so, maybe said person is in the wrong job, cause i think it's unreasonable to wish people to buy things whenever they have a make over

what if they want to try something out, with no intention of buying..is that not acceptable

in england, supermarkets sometimes have testers of cheese, say, and i believe that a supermarket would only, in reality, expect about 3% of people who take a tester, to buy it. however, businesses, i believe, enjoy and relish building up a friendly face to their business, one in which, isn't all about profit.

and someone mentioned that mas need as much money as possible, or something to that effect, cause of the economy; well, sorry, but i for one, will not buy something just to help people in the world-wide credit crunch!! why should one pay for something completely out of control?

note, this is not an attack, of any kind, simply my opinions

and to add, before some, make prejudicial thoughts, the FREE make over i had, i bought everything used except the exfoliator, moisturiser etc. i bought, namely, foundation, 190, blush, and powder. 

therefore, i will buy the products if i like them and need them

but not to simply compensate said ma for doing their job
, Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I agree with what Ambonee said. I really think its rude for people to go in and just try to get their make up done for the night and not purchase anything. Thats basically wasting the MA's time. If you go in Monday-Thursday, normally its free at counters. Even if you can't spend $50 at the time, get at least something. Come on!! Brush cleaner is only $10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i agree_

 

Under English law, it's not theft


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2008)

when i was in london last week i went to the pro store and obviously was so insanely busy i was unable to get a make-over (and didnt expect one) but was so pleased that the MA who was helping me tried different blushes on me and such even though they were so busy. and obviously i purchased one of each type of thing we tried (one blush, one paint pot etc...)

but my head office is near a mac store (yay!!) and hopefully i will be going there for a managers meeting soon so will make sure i book a make over at teh mac store. plus during the week hopefully it will be quiet. i always have issues blending so it's more them showing me whihc brushes i need and how to use them properly!!!


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_I disagree, i'm possibly going to offend here; but people shouldn't buy something cause the employee has taken their time to do a make over, they should buy something if they want to

it's likely that if they do buy something, that this attitude is likely to continue where they will be possibly fearful of going into said shop again, and therefore mac wil lose their custom entirely, even if the person did plan to go to mac just for a make over, and never ever intends to buy anything so be it.

i'm sure when mac set up its policies on makeovers, they didn't think everyone would buy something everytime they got a make over, and thus, reinforcing my earlier point, i don't think mac artists need compensation, maybe, one could argue if you were paid fully on comission, yes, but if so, maybe said person is in the wrong job, cause i think it's unreasonable to wish people to buy things whenever they have a make over

*what if they want to try something out, with no intention of buying..is that not acceptable*

in england, supermarkets sometimes have testers of cheese, say, and i believe that a supermarket would only, in reality, expect about 3% of people who take a tester, to buy it. however, businesses, i believe, enjoy and relish building up a friendly face to their business, one in which, isn't all about profit.

and someone mentioned that mas need as much money as possible, or something to that effect, cause of the economy; well, sorry, but i for one, will not buy something just to help people in the world-wide credit crunch!! why should one pay for something completely out of control?

note, this is not an attack, of any kind, simply my opinions

and to add, before some, make prejudicial thoughts, the FREE make over i had, i bought everything used except the exfoliator, moisturiser etc. i bought, namely, foundation, 190, blush, and powder. 

therefore, i will buy the products if i like them and need them

but not to simply compensate said ma for doing their job
,_

 
Sweetie, MAC doesn't charge for eye demo's, foundation matching, helping someone find that perfect red lipstick or just anyone coming in looking for a new product--let's say you want to try out a few blushes. They charge for FULL make-overs. Like bridal make-up, prom, etc. And that is only on the weekends. Monday-Thursday anybody can come in and sit in the chair and not have to purchase a thing they put on them. It's a $50 minimum purchase, which is really not that bad, considering MOST lines do this. I worked at Chanel and a makeover was a three item purchase (and Chanel is pricey, $50 foundation, $30 for shadows...) and it didn't matter what day you came in, it was always a 3 item purchase to have your make-up done. Lancome, Dior and Lauder were them same when I freelanced for them.

Most make-overs take anywhere from a 1/2 hour to an hour. $50 in product is nothing compared to what a bride would spend to have her make-up done by an artist for her wedding, and she gets to keep the make-up! If someone wanted to get their make-up done by a professional for prom they'd pay over that and not get any product, ya know? When people come in and need help deciding on products there is no charge, it's only when you sit down for a full makeover- moisturizer, foundation, eyes, cheeks and lips (and again only on the weekends when it's busy and you're not really being charged, you get to keep what you buy) when you need to purchase the minimum. --and as a sidenote, you don't have to purchase what the artist uses, it can be any products you want as long as the total is a minimum of $50. 

Too many people already take advantage of this service (by returning products after the make-over--and I mean the bride who buys $300 in products and returns it all used the day AFTER the wedding, not the girl who realized her foundation was just a little too dark--those returns don't bother me...) If people don't want to pay the minimum, that's fine, come in during the week when it's not so busy, it really is that simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**and I'm not attacking anyone either, I wanted to clarify and try and answer some of your concerns**


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

My biggest tips would be:

- If you don't know what you want, bring some pictures. 

- If you don't like something, don't be afraid to say so. It's YOUR make over.

- Don't give the artist a hard time about the minimum purchase. It's company policy.


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Sweetie, MAC doesn't charge for eye demo's, foundation matching, helping someone find that perfect red lipstick or just anyone coming in looking for a new product--let's say you want to try out a few blushes. They charge for FULL make-overs. Like bridal make-up, prom, etc. And that is only on the weekends. Monday-Thursday anybody can come in and sit in the chair and not have to purchase a thing they put on them. It's a $50 minimum purchase, which is really not that bad, considering MOST lines do this. I worked at Chanel and a makeover was a three item purchase (and Chanel is pricey, $50 foundation, $30 for shadows...) and it didn't matter what day you came in, it was always a 3 item purchase to have your make-up done. Lancome, Dior and Lauder were them same when I freelanced for them.

Most make-overs take anywhere from a 1/2 hour to an hour. $50 in product is nothing compared to what a bride would spend to have her make-up done by an artist for her wedding, and she gets to keep the make-up! If someone wanted to get their make-up done by a professional for prom they'd pay over that and not get any product, ya know? When people come in and need help deciding on products there is no charge, it's only when you sit down for a full makeover- moisturizer, foundation, eyes, cheeks and lips (and again only on the weekends when it's busy and you're not really being charged, you get to keep what you buy) when you need to purchase the minimum. --and as a sidenote, you don't have to purchase what the artist uses, it can be any products you want as long as the total is a minimum of $50. 

Too many people already take advantage of this service (by returning products after the make-over--and I mean the bride who buys $300 in products and returns it all used the day AFTER the wedding, not the girl who realized her foundation was just a little too dark--those returns don't bother me...) If people don't want to pay the minimum, that's fine, come in during the week when it's not so busy, it really is that simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**and I'm not attacking anyone either, I wanted to clarify and try and answer some of your concerns** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
EXACTLY. Perfect answer.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_I disagree, i'm possibly going to offend here; but people shouldn't buy something cause the employee has taken their time to do a make over, they should buy something if they want to

it's likely that if they do buy something, that this attitude is likely to continue where they will be possibly fearful of going into said shop again, and therefore mac wil lose their custom entirely, even if the person did plan to go to mac just for a make over, and never ever intends to buy anything so be it.

i'm sure when mac set up its policies on makeovers, they didn't think everyone would buy something everytime they got a make over, and thus, reinforcing my earlier point, i don't think mac artists need compensation, maybe, one could argue if you were paid fully on comission, yes, but if so, maybe said person is in the wrong job, cause i think it's unreasonable to wish people to buy things whenever they have a make over

what if they want to try something out, with no intention of buying..is that not acceptable

in england, supermarkets sometimes have testers of cheese, say, and i believe that a supermarket would only, in reality, expect about 3% of people who take a tester, to buy it. however, businesses, i believe, enjoy and relish building up a friendly face to their business, one in which, isn't all about profit.

and someone mentioned that mas need as much money as possible, or something to that effect, cause of the economy; well, sorry, but i for one, will not buy something just to help people in the world-wide credit crunch!! why should one pay for something completely out of control?

note, this is not an attack, of any kind, simply my opinions

and to add, before some, make prejudicial thoughts, the FREE make over i had, i bought everything used except the exfoliator, moisturiser etc. i bought, namely, foundation, 190, blush, and powder. 

therefore, i will buy the products if i like them and need them

but not to simply compensate said ma for doing their job
,_

 
Here's the thing to your answers, though - you aren't being FORCED to buy it. The fee they set up is just that - a fee. Now, if you go in and book time with an MA, and choose not to buy anything - then the fee goes to pay for thier time off the selling floor. If you do like what they used, or want to purchase other products, then the "fee" turns into credit, that is applied to the products you want. You don't have to technically buy anything, but a lot of cosmetic companies have gone to this, when they realized that thier artists are being exploited for labor that isn't justified. A number of customers think that applying makeup isn't a big deal, and shouldn't have to pay - but other cosmetics services (waxing, hair, nails, etc) charge for thier services. It's unfair to those of us who make our living doing this. 

And you also said some things about businesses not being all about profit? Where do you live that this is so? Businesses have 1 thing - money. All other things can't happen unless they have money to run. They can't make or distribute products, they can't pay staff, open stores... etc. If a supermarket put out a tester of cheese and only expected 3% to buy, I guarantee they would no longer waste the money putting out a tester. If it costs more money to test a product than what they would make just selling it, than there is your answer. 

"therefore, i will buy the products if i like them and need them

but not to simply compensate said ma for doing their job"

We WANT you to like the products you buy! We would never want you to buy something you don't want - and most people come in to a makeover with SOMETHING in mind, a new eye look, new foundation, what have you. We are FINE with that, it's just the few people that unfortunately have ruined it, by expecting free services with no buying at all, abuse of the MA's by expecting unreasonable things, or flat out having it done and returning things, which raises prices and increases wastes. And why would you not want to compensate your MA? If they did well, and you like it, and you had the money to spend, why WOULDN'T you take it with you? Would you let your boss not pay you for a mfew hours because they just didn't want to? I know it's not that extreme, but in some cases where MA's for different small companies where they only have commission it is.

Not attacking, just letting you know that from our point of view it's very different and a lot of us have had to deal with very stupid and draining people and situations before.


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

I gotta say one more thing. Sorry. haha

MAC MA's are providing a service. There is a minimum purchase expected for that purchase. Freestanding MACs just have a straight up fee. Here's the thing. Would you ever, in a million years, walk into a salon or spa and expect your hair or nails done for free? Of course not. 

Then why do people think make up is any different?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a question. I've had my makeup done at a counter in a department store and I  know the rules for the counters and freestanding stores. But, I have my engagement pictures coming up and I wanted to get my makeup done at a PRO store. Now, ever time I go into a pro store I usually buy $200 worth of stuff simply because I don't have one very close to me. 

But, having said all of that. How far in advance should I book an appointment? I wanted to work with a specific MA and hopefully she will be available. I'm getting the pics done in late Aug,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I was wondering if there are any "special" rules to getting a makeover at a PRO store and how far in advance I would want to book the appointment.

Also, questions number 2:

I am getting married in Dec. and I wanted to get my makeup done for my wedding at the PRO store in Northpark. I know one person would be fine, but could the rest of my bridal party make appointments to get their makeup done as well? Because I wouldn't want to  be rude and take up the stores whole morning with just me and my bridal party when they might be loosing other customers. (I have five bridesmaids, and of course my mom)

Would that be too many? (seven people total) We would probably all be buying stuff afterwards if that makes any difference. 

Does MAC frown upon large groups of people coming in for an event like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope not cause I think it would be amazing if everyone could get their makeup done for my wedding.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 15, 2008)

*nelyana*, try to book your appointment as far as possible to make sure that your make up artist isn't booked by anyone else. 

And I quote from MAC's website:  _If you are interested in having a M·A·C Artist attend a private function, please contact a M·A·C store in your area.
_
So for your wedding, I suggest you book a MAC make up artist to attend your wedding for the make up. What is your reason for wanting to go to a PRO store anyways?


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 15, 2008)

this thread is SO much help! I have always wanted a MAC makeover by a professional MA but I have been a little intimidated just because I didn't know what to expect. I plan on booking an appt soon


----------



## animecute (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: mac makeovers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_in england, supermarkets sometimes have testers of cheese, say, and i believe that a supermarket would only, in reality, expect about 3% of people who take a tester, to buy it._

 
That's why we have testers for swatching. Hence, the demos and makeovers have a different value.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_ What is your reason for wanting to go to a PRO store anyways?_

 
thanks for the info!

My fav. MA works at the PRO store around the same area where I'm getting married. It's like...a 12 min drive from the church I'm getting married at to the mall with the PRO store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, why not have someone I really like and trust with my makeup doing my wedding when they are so close and I can go in a snoop around at all the delicious PRO products.


----------



## genduk26 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I always have makeover done with Dior or Chanel. Of course I buy their stuff first then I get makeover & I never return the items I bought. Anyway, I always want to get makeover with MAC but I'm not sure about something... The thing is whenever I go to Dior/Chanel, they always use one time use (dispose) tool such sponge, etc. So I'm not worried my oily or zits will spread to another customer. As far as I know MAC MA use their perm brushes to do makeover & I don't have anything to against that. My face gets oily very fast & sometimes I get 1 or 2 zit/acnes. I feel so dirty because the oil on my face & I always clean my face very well before I go out. Right now I'm thinking to get makeover with MAC for the first time when Overrich & Cult of Cherry collections come out. My questions:
1. Will the MA clean up their brushes VERY GOOD after they use it on my face? I REALLY don't want to spread my bacterias to the MA & other customers. Preventing is better before it's too late.
2. How far in advance should I book for this collection? With Dior/Chanel I just walk-in.
3. I plan to buy 6 pigments from Overrich & 1 e/s squad from CoC. Is it wrong to get makeover from the items that I won't buy from these collections?
4. Should I give tips to MA after it's done?

Sorry, too much questions & bad english


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_1. Will the MA clean up their brushes VERY GOOD after they use it on my face? I REALLY don't want to spread my bacterias to the MA & other customers. Preventing is better before it's too late.

*yes.  we clean all the brushes used very thoroughly after each and every person.*

2. How far in advance should I book for this collection? With Dior/Chanel I just walk-in.

*the sooner you book the better.  depending on the popularity of the collection, spaces fill up fast.  the sooner you book, the better chance you'll have of getting your favorite artist at a time that works best for you.

walk-ins are welcome, but they aren't a guarantee that you'll get in.  if an event is booked up or they are running behind on appts, its highly likely that you'll be waiting a long time to get squeezed in, and even after waiting all that time, they might not be able to get to you.*

3. I plan to buy 6 pigments from Overrich & 1 e/s squad from CoC. Is it wrong to get makeover from the items that I won't buy from these collections?

*you never have to buy what is used on you during your appt.  weekends and events just require a $50 purchase.  there's no rule as to what you are required to buy (except that it has to be MAC.  you'd be surprised as to how many people think that a $50 clothing purchase counts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*

4. Should I give tips to MA after it's done?

*only if you feel like it.  some regions don't accept tips, some do.  you aren't required to tip.*

Sorry, too much questions & bad english
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
answers in bold.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2008)

oops.


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 8, 2008)

Just to be sure... the costumer is charged the fee when there's a full face application, right? I'm thinking of buying a blush and maybe a bronzer, but I'd like to try them out on my face (all the face powders I've bought have been only swatched on my hand when I was at the store and they didn't turn out the way I expected on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Could I be charged for that? 

Also, does anyone know how much is the makeover in Europe and if it follows the same US standards regarding the days in which we have to pay and the ones we don't?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_Just to be sure... the costumer is charged the fee when there's a full face application, right? I'm thinking of buying a blush and maybe a bronzer, but I'd like to try them out on my face (all the face powders I've bought have been only swatched on my hand when I was at the store and they didn't turn out the way I expected on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Could I be charged for that? 

Also, does anyone know how much is the makeover in Europe and if it follows the same US standards regarding the days in which we have to pay and the ones we don't?_

 
not sure how it works overseas, but here is the states there is a fee, depending on what/when.  

monday-thursday its free of charge.  friday-sunday and during events the customer is required to purchase $50 worth of product to have their makeup done, whether its a full face, eye/lips/cheeks or just eyes.  all three of these are considered an application.

if you are just wanting to try a powder/foundation/blush to color match, there is no charge.  

call your local counter/store to see what the rules are in your country.


----------



## magia (Aug 8, 2008)

I was in a makeover here in Finland. I was so, so disappointed!

I went there almost bareface, I had only my mineral foundation and concealer under my eyes, because I don't want any makeup foundation to my face! I curled my lashes as well. 

MA started asking what colours I usually wear in my makeup, and what colours are hard to use for me. I said that I usually have brown, peach and plum / lilac, and that greens and blues are a bit harded ones to me. She asked if I would like to learn use greens, and I said yes. Then she grabbed two (only!) eyeshadows, Juxt and Humid. Under eyemakeup she put some concealer, and I wondered why didn't she put so much better Paint pots. So she did my makeup with only two colours, without any highlighting shade! Nothing to brow bone! IMO not so professional.. 

Then she put Fluidline Sweet sage, and line wasn't straight, I can do it myself much better. There was really too much space between eyeliner and lashline! Horrible, right? Then she put so little mascara, that it really hasn't no matter was it there or wasn't. (When I got home, I put more mascara..)

Edit. Makeup here in Finland doesn't cost anything, but you must buy at least three products. It isn't a problem for me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She also put so little higlight to my cheekbones and blush to my cheeks, that I think brush just touched my face a bit.

But..! She put so much lipgloss, that it couldn't stay just on my lips, it run to my mouth and face. I immediately took it off my lips when I got out of there.

OMG.

Edit. Makeup is free here in Finland, but you need to buy at least three products. But that isn't a problem, am I right?


----------



## genduk26 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_answers in bold._

 
Thank you Erine for all of your answers.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Thank you Erine for all of your answers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're very welcome my dear.


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for your inputs, Erine and Magia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, I'm planning on buying at least 3 items... as long as there's money, I'm buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although, technically, my bf is the one buying since it's my birthday present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## seonmi (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm gonna moving to a place where there is no MAC nearby so I plan on having a makeover next week before the move. You guys make me so excited. I have a question, though. I'm thinking about going to the MAC counter after work. But I definitely need to wear makeup to work. So is it ok if I go in the makeover with makeup (on my dirty face after 9 hours of work)? Or do I need to wash it all off before coming in?


----------



## magia (Aug 9, 2008)

Seonmi: Here in Finland they can wash your makeup off, if you can't or don't want to go without makeup. I think that they do the same everywhere.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 9, 2008)

magia: I was thinking of getting a makeover, but what you said makes me hesitate.. Did you book it before hand or just walked in?


----------



## magia (Aug 10, 2008)

Heiaken: I booked it about week before makeover. 

My first makeover experience wasn't so great, but I'm still going there again sometimes. No need to say that I'm hoping to get another MA? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't go there so often, and it's sure that I buy at least those three products, so it's the same price will I go to makeover or not, so I'll do it. Maybe I'll get some new ideas next time, you never know.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm kinda nervous now. I just called the MAC counter today and made an appointment for Wednesday. I really hope to meet a good MUA and be able to buy what I want.
And, here in the US, weekday makeovers require $50 of purchase, so it's not free like in Europe, I guess.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_And, here in the US, weekday makeovers require $50 of purchase, so it's not free like in Europe, I guess._

 
um, no they don't.  they're complimentary monday-thursday, unless its during an event.  events and friday-sunday require the $50 purchase.  what counter are you going to?


----------



## seonmi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going to a counter in Nordstrom in Indianapolis. I made an appointment for Wednesday afternoon and they told me the minimum purchase required is $50


----------



## User49 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this! As a Mac MA it's interesting to see from a customers point of view :0) 

x


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_I'm going to a counter in Nordstrom in Indianapolis. I made an appointment for Wednesday afternoon and they told me the minimum purchase required is $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmmm...  you should go to castleton's macys or the mac store at keystone.  there isn't a purchase requirement for monday-thursday.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hmmm... you should go to castleton's macys or the mac store at keystone. there isn't a purchase requirement for monday-thursday._

 
Thanks for the info. But I probably will go to the one at Nordstrom today. I work right there so it's convenient. And I want to get some stuff, too anyway.
So it depends on location whether you can get a free makeover from monday-thursday.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a question for the MA's in here. I recently went into a store with the intention of asking for a makeover... except I pussed out because I felt like I was going to waste the person's time, despite the fact that I totally intended to (and did) buy about $100 in product. 
What's a good way to approach an MA to let them know you are serious, I guess? I ended up asking for help with foundation matching, and she happily helped me out, so I don't know why I was feeling so shy. Should I call and schedule one ahead of time? Haha I feel so lame asking this!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Violent Pink* 

 
_I have a question for the MA's in here. I recently went into a store with the intention of asking for a makeover... except I pussed out because I felt like I was going to waste the person's time, despite the fact that I totally intended to (and did) buy about $100 in product. 
What's a good way to approach an MA to let them know you are serious, I guess? I ended up asking for help with foundation matching, and she happily helped me out, so I don't know why I was feeling so shy. Should I call and schedule one ahead of time? Haha I feel so lame asking this!_

 
don't feel lame at all.  just say, "hi, i was wondering if anyone had time to do my makeup?"  that's it.  now, if this is how you do it, it would be considered a walkup appt, so it would take longer than the normal one hour, because the artist doing your makeup would have to stop and help customers as they came up.  sometimes it gets so busy that you end up waiting there forever without even getting started, or they have to stop halfway thru!  so, unless you don't mind waiting for however long it takes, do it this way.

if you want a less interrupted makeup application, schedule an appt.  this way you're guaranteed a spot, and the artist would only have to step away if the artists working the counter get slammed.

in either situation, if its friday-saturday, an application requires a $50 purchase.

don't feel like you're wasting our time by asking for your makeup to be done.  if you're serious about wanting it done, we're glad to help.  now, if you're just wanting to kill time and have no intent on learning/caring about what we're doing, that's when you're wasting our time.  sorry, just being honest.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. No need for sorries-- I am absolutely doing it to learn technique and maybe try colors/combos outside of my comfort zone.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Violent Pink* 

 
_Thanks for the insight. No need for sorries-- I am absolutely doing it to learn technique and maybe try colors/combos outside of my comfort zone._

 
then any artist should be happy to do an application on you, so go ask girl!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_don't feel lame at all.  just say, "hi, i was wondering if anyone had time to do my makeup?"  that's it.  now, if this is how you do it, it would be considered a walkup appt, so it would take longer than the normal one hour, because the artist doing your makeup would have to stop and help customers as they came up.  sometimes it gets so busy that you end up waiting there forever without even getting started, or they have to stop halfway thru!  so, unless you don't mind waiting for however long it takes, do it this way.

if you want a less interrupted makeup application, schedule an appt.  this way you're guaranteed a spot, and the artist would only have to step away if the artists working the counter get slammed.

in either situation, if its friday-saturday, an application requires a $50 purchase.

don't feel like you're wasting our time by asking for your makeup to be done.  if you're serious about wanting it done, we're glad to help.  now, if you're just wanting to kill time and have no intent on learning/caring about what we're doing, that's when you're wasting our time.  sorry, just being honest._

 
I called 3 weeks in advance and made an appointment with the counter that was in Profits at the Mall in Johnson City, Tennessee (closed now) and it took close to 2 hours. There was only one girl there and she was the one scheduled for my makeover. I am so glad to know that what I experienced was not what a normal makeover is supposed to be. I should have complained but I just let it go. How could there only be one employee for that counter? I just don't get it? She was constantly having to stop and start and she had to help other customers as well as answer the phone. I felt jipped because I made sure to make an appointment and I even called the day before to confirm. It kind of put me off ever getting another one.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I called 3 weeks in advance and made an appointment with the counter that was in Profits at the Mall in Johnson City, Tennessee (closed now) and it took close to 2 hours. There was only one girl there and she was the one scheduled for my makeover. I am so glad to know that what I experienced was not what a normal makeover is supposed to be. I should have complained but I just let it go. How could there only be one employee for that counter? I just don't get it? She was constantly having to stop and start and she had to help other customers as well as answer the phone. I felt jipped because I made sure to make an appointment and I even called the day before to confirm. It kind of put me off ever getting another one. _

 
this happens alot at my counter.  usually there's only two people all day monday-wednesday, sometimes on thursday.  when this happens, the overlapping shifts are from 2-5.  we usually only schedule appts. during those hours, so that there's always someone free to work the counter.  if those hours don't work for the customer, then we tell them that there's only one artist on the floor the rest of the day and that they will have to step away to help customers, so the appt. will take longer the usual hour.  we just don't have the hours to have more than two people working on weekdays.  

now imagine how long people have to wait when we only have two artists working on a sunday!

a little OT, but i just have to laugh when customers (either wanting their makeup done or just wanting to buy product) come in on a weekday night at 7 and ask "are you the only one working?"  with an attitude like there should be more than one person for the last two hours of business.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this happens alot at my counter.  usually there's only two people all day monday-wednesday, sometimes on thursday.  when this happens, the overlapping shifts are from 2-5.  we usually only schedule appts. during those hours, so that there's always someone free to work the counter.  if those hours don't work for the customer, then we tell them that there's only one artist on the floor the rest of the day and that they will have to step away to help customers, so the appt. will take longer the usual hour.  we just don't have the hours to have more than two people working on weekdays.  

now imagine how long people have to wait when we only have two artists working on a sunday!

a little OT, but i just have to laugh when customers (either wanting their makeup done or just wanting to buy product) come in on a weekday night at 7 and ask "are you the only one working?"  with an attitude like there should be more than one person for the last two hours of business._

 
Happens at our counter too.  We always tell the customer the same thing, or I even tell them to come in when they are not in a hurry, if they can. 

Corvs Queen, I bet that girl felt bad about you having to wait for her...I know I always do when I have to leave one of my appointments. With it being retail, there isn't a lot we can do.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_With it being retail, there isn't a lot we can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
true.  unfortunately it happens.  that's why we can't guarantee uninterrupted service.  if we did, we'd be ignoring someone, and that doesn't do well for customer service.


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 26, 2008)

I have never had a makeover before and was thinking of getting one at sephora, but you guys make me want to try MAC. Are there any big differences between the two besides the brands?


----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm glad this thread was started. I always had questions about the "protocol" for getting makeup done, and I always felt out of the loop. This helps a lot!!


----------



## cetati (Aug 28, 2008)

I asked the girls at my local freestanding store (in California) and they told me that the make over requires $50 flat fee and there's no such thing as $50 purchase.. what's up with that?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I asked the girls at my local freestanding store (in California) and they told me that the make over requires $50 flat fee and there's no such thing as $50 purchase.. what's up with that?_

 
stores have a different policy than counters.


----------



## Dottles (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay.. so... I have quite a few questions, so please bare with me.  I am a COMPLETE MAC newbie.  Hopefully next week I'm going to have some big cash coming my way.. and naturally, I'm going on a massive makeup spree.  But believe it or not, I've never, ever actually tried MAC.  I've never even SEEN a MAC store.  The closest one to me is in Manchester UK - so this question will probably be answered best by someone in the UK - I'm wondering how you go about making an appointment for the make over, what I should expect from my make over, how much I have to buy after the make over, etc.  Or if it's like in the US and free mon-thurs.  Lots of questions, I know.  But like I said I'm a total newbie.  If the money does come to me next week, I don't really care too much about the minimum purchase because I'll probably want to buy everything.  I love bright, bold colours and I'd want them to try that out if possible.  Also, is there anyone I should go to specifically, or a certain place?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot.


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not in the UK, so I'm not much help, but you can try calling the store and asking those questions. As far as I know, the policy on certain things are different from country to country, and, sometimes from store to store.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dottles* 

 
_Okay.. so... I have quite a few questions, so please bare with me.  I am a COMPLETE MAC newbie.  Hopefully next week I'm going to have some big cash coming my way.. and naturally, I'm going on a massive makeup spree.  But believe it or not, I've never, ever actually tried MAC.  I've never even SEEN a MAC store.  The closest one to me is in Manchester UK - so this question will probably be answered best by someone in the UK - I'm wondering how you go about making an appointment for the make over, what I should expect from my make over, how much I have to buy after the make over, etc.  Or if it's like in the US and free mon-thurs.  Lots of questions, I know.  But like I said I'm a total newbie.  If the money does come to me next week, I don't really care too much about the minimum purchase because I'll probably want to buy everything.  I love bright, bold colours and I'd want them to try that out if possible.  Also, is there anyone I should go to specifically, or a certain place?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot._

 
Call up Selfridges 0800 1234000

Book an appointment for the MAC counter at Selfridges in town (not the Trafford centre). You have to pay £25 over the phone but it is redeemable against products That one is much better as the stand is in front of a glass wall, meaning you actually get to see your face in natural light. The appointments take about an hour. 

I went at the weekend and had a great girl called Jordan who did a really funky bright blue eye for me. 

To be honest, whenever I need a couple of bits totalling £25, I now always get a makeover and ask them to do something different so I can try stuff out. Its good business sense as I always end up buying more than I went in for!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberlane* 

 
_I have never had a makeover before and was thinking of getting one at sephora, but you guys make me want to try MAC. Are there any big differences between the two besides the brands?_

 
Sephora doesn't give makeovers...I used to work there and was about to do one and one of the managers said when can "consult"(match a shade of foundation, try on a lipstick...etc.)But no 'full-on' makeovers... which I think is stupid because we have A MILLION brands in the store (it would be SOOO easy to give a makeover in there) I love giving makeovers! Also, sephora is never that busy....but as far as a special event goes maybe a specialist might come in and give makeovers, but from what I remember no one was ever giving a makeover.


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the difference between a MAC makeover and a MAC workshop? Are they the same thing? I have my name listed for a MAC workshop, (I mean a make-up lesson for 90 minutes for about 120 dollars by a mac pro). I feel like there won't be much difference, I had many makeovers to date but I still want to have 1 makeup course a lot. Has anyone entered a workshop? Liked or disliked?


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

Not to bring up the return thing again...but I had friends who worked for MAC at Saks. They charged $50 for a full makeover throughout the whole week, and it could be redeemed for products that day.

They marked on the receipt "Makeover" and if you tried to return you had to keep at least $50. So if you bought $200 and tried to return it, you could only return $150 of it.

Where I work now, we charge for makeup and it can be redeemed for product. If you dont buy products you still have to pay the fee. I think it helps the artists, because if we are off the selling floor doing a makeover we miss out on sales, which hurts our sales goals.

Its a sensitive subject and I see both sides of the argument, but I think it helps to protect the counter/store and the artists from being taken advantage of.

It's also pretty rare that you get people who are constant returners and are just taking adavantage of the artists, but it does  happen.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_What is the difference between a MAC makeover and a MAC workshop? Are they the same thing? I have my name listed for a MAC workshop, (I mean a make-up lesson for 90 minutes for about 120 dollars by a mac pro). I feel like there won't be much difference, I had many makeovers to date but I still want to have 1 makeup course a lot. Has anyone entered a workshop? Liked or disliked?_

 
a makeup appt. (we don't use the word makeover) is a one on one thing with you and an artist.

a workshop is usually a group of people that come for a seminar (like a how-to) with either a trainer or a pro artist.  here you learn special tips and tricks to applying makeup.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 
a workshop is usually a group of people that come for a seminar (like a how-to) with either a trainer or a pro artist. here you learn special tips and tricks to applying makeup._

 
I think she is referring to the MAC Lessons. She pretty much "rents" an artist for 90 minutes, they teach her what she wants to know (ex: countour/highligh, smokey eye, bridal) and it cost $120. You get a 20% discount off of MAC for that month for your kit.

They do this at my location a lot. 

HTH


----------



## Marjolaine (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks erine and Ruby, that's exactly what I asked and meant.. It is different in my country, you pay around 120 dollars to book the lesson, at the end of the lesson, you can buy anything upto 120 dollars for free. This is very fair to me because I always pay more than 120 dollars when I go MAC, and I'll have a free lesson.. Anyways I have MAC lesson tonight, so I will see how it goes with my own eyes  I have a huge "to try" list, I hope I don't make the mua mad heh


----------



## narcissa (Oct 21, 2008)

I also want to say thanks for starting this post since I, too, am a MAC MA. IME, we require a $55 minimum purchase with ANY makeover (I'm from NJ). However, on weekends or during the week we do free demos (eye look, lip look) but we don't do it to the extent of a makeover look, not as thorough just to show the effect of the colors. I hate hate hate when people try to pull a fast one on the artists and ask to see an eyecolor just so they can get a free eye look. 

As for the actual makeovers/consultations, definitely be vocal but also trust the MA. I had a bad experience recently where a woman asked me to remove her eye makeup TWICE. I like when people voice their opinions but there is a polite way of doing it. For the most part (I know there are exceptions) the MA are there because MAC saw them as good enough to represent their label. So go in with an idea, or a pic, and work with the MA.


----------



## sandeescooper (Oct 23, 2008)

wow! Thanks everyone for giving out so much great information! It's really helpful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am always too shy to ask for helped. I usually did a lot of research regarding what I want at home, then go to the store, just tested it on hand, and paid for it.  But this time, I would love to have it tested on my face, since I wanna get the foundation and highlightor, and maybe some eyeshadows too. I am really interested in the sheer minerals collection. 

Will only wanted to test out the foundation and highlighting consider as an makeover? I hope I can just walk-in, but seems it will be better to schedule an appointment first? Any suggestions for me?? Thanks in advice


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 1, 2008)

I always thought it was protocol for the MA to tell you what product they were using, why, how, etc. but when I went in to get my makeover yesterday she wouldn't tell me what things were and so I had to ask about a bunch of products (how else would I ask for them? ) and she seemed shocked/annoyed that I was asking what they were. So is it typical that they don't tell you what they used unless you ask.. or? It just seemed odd to me.


----------



## narcissa (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinktraits* 

 
_I always thought it was protocol for the MA to tell you what product they were using, why, how, etc. but when I went in to get my makeover yesterday she wouldn't tell me what things were and so I had to ask about a bunch of products (how else would I ask for them? ) and she seemed shocked/annoyed that I was asking what they were. So is it typical that they don't tell you what they used unless you ask.. or? It just seemed odd to me._

 
No, that's definitely not how things should be handled. We are trained to show customers how things are done, what we are using and to never let it get too quiet (as far as dialogue's concerned). There were some times where i would do one eye and have a customer do the other while I coached them through it. MAC's 80% customer service and what you said definitely does not represent that. I'm sorry that it was an awkward experience, maybe they were just having a bad day.


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *narcissa* 

 
_No, that's definitely not how things should be handled. We are trained to show customers how things are done, what we are using and to never let it get too quiet (as far as dialogue's concerned). There were some times where i would do one eye and have a customer do the other while I coached them through it. MAC's 80% customer service and what you said definitely does not represent that. I'm sorry that it was an awkward experience, maybe they were just having a bad day._

 
That's what I was thinking (and the coaching a customer through an eye look actually sounds like a really nifty and helpful idea). I think she was new at it as she also ended up using her fingers a lot. Thankfully I'm not to squeemish about fingers near my eyes but it felt weird. 
I'm planning to go back as I need a look for an event I'm going to, I have to figure out a way to make sure I get an experienced MA. Would it be rude if I said something like that? I am so used to doing my own makeup I'm such a fish out of water when it comes to getting gussied up by others. >_^


----------



## narcissa (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinktraits* 

 
_That's what I was thinking (and the coaching a customer through an eye look actually sounds like a really nifty and helpful idea). I think she was new at it as she also ended up using her fingers a lot. Thankfully I'm not to squeemish about fingers near my eyes but it felt weird. 
I'm planning to go back as I need a look for an event I'm going to, I have to figure out a way to make sure I get an experienced MA. Would it be rude if I said something like that? I am so used to doing my own makeup I'm such a fish out of water when it comes to getting gussied up by others. >_^_

 
We're not supposed to use our fingers EVER unless we first ask permission and even then we aren't supposed to use them that much. I'll admit that sometimes it's just easier to blend concealer or clean up a smudgy line with my fingers but I try to use a Q-tip first. She must have been new. It's honestly a tough job. I get stressed a lot and I'm constantly busy. With that said I know what my responsibilities are and try to balance them as much as possible. If and when you find a good store/counter/MA, keep them.


----------



## narcissa (Nov 12, 2008)

Let me just clarify that there is a difference between being honest and flat out rude. A woman came in for a foundation demo two days ago and was completely rude and dismissive because she said that if I "picked out this color foundation, it's completely off and I don't wish to look for one anymore".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was absolutely insulting and disgusting, IMO. So much so I almost cried because it was upsetting to me (lol I'm a very sensitive girl)!Not to mention that I did 3 appointments just the day before where the girls were so thrilled I got over 50 bucks in tips. Please, ladies/gents, mind your manners. Work with the artist and remember what you/the MUA are there for. 

xo


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 30, 2008)

The last time I had a MAC makeover was when I was 15 for my birthday.
So, I just made one for January 9th. I'm having a hard time deciding which 
of the BBR Collection to get, and since I have a $50 limit anyway, I thought I'd have my foundation matched and get a look done for some ideas. I'm nervous about this kind of thing, but it'll be fun.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *narcissa* 

 
_Let me just clarify that there is a difference between being honest and flat out rude. A woman came in for a foundation demo two days ago and was completely rude and dismissive because she said that if I "picked out this color foundation, it's completely off and I don't wish to look for one anymore".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was absolutely insulting and disgusting, IMO. So much so I almost cried because it was upsetting to me (lol I'm a very sensitive girl)!Not to mention that I did 3 appointments just the day before where *the girls were so thrilled I got over 50 bucks in tips.* Please, ladies/gents, mind your manners. Work with the artist and remember what you/the MUA are there for. 

xo_

 
tips are given to MA?? I didn't know that! I've never given any when I got a makeover and I thought that the more products I bought that means, the better job that they did.

I've only had 2 makeovers done, and didn't like either one of them. I'm picky with my eye-makeup and was looking for a change, but I didn't like what the MA did though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It might be because I didn't explain myself properly, or I was misunderstood. But anyway, now that I'm a bit more experienced and what to actually do the right techniques I'll get another makeover and hopefully I'll like my look!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

my MUA offered to do my friend's face and my eyes... and we just offered to cough up hundreds of dollars to get almost everything she used on us x_x


----------



## exposilation (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the MA's at the MAC counter.  I had read a lot of posts about MAC products online, and went in looking for a studio fix foundation.  According to the MAC color chart, I should have been considered a person with warm toned skin because my veins on my forearm look blue!  However, when I told the MA that I was looking to try a studio fix foundation for a warm tone person with light skin, she asked me to have a seat and brought a couple of different shades over for me to try out.  Much to my surprise, the cool toned foundation gave me way better coverage than the warm toned foundation.  Long live the experienced MA!  I really recommend a round with a MAC MA.  I went in without an appointment, and they were still super nice, and happy to help me find the product I needed!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what the minimum purchase is for a MAC makeover in the Toronto Area...


----------



## Jealous.Divine (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! I never knew that MAC even offered such a service. 

(Goes to show that I'm such a newbie that I know nothing about a brand that I claim to love...See how idiotic I am?)

But now I'm really curious, and have some questions. Sorry if they've already been asked, or if they seem totally idiotic. I apologize in advance. 

1) When should I book the appointment? Like if I want it this Sunday, would it be possible to call on Tuesday and say that I want an appointment?

2) So I just say that I want a makeover, right? They'll inform me about everything else that I need to know?

3) If I'm really undecisive (which I've read that MAs can rather take that as annoying, or plain wasting their time) lack of experience, or I really want their recommendation, what should I say?

I think that's it for now...I mean, I probably will have tons more, as I'm quite excited to get a makeover. But I really have no experience with makeup, and would love some advice. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## meeta (Jan 27, 2009)

I would love to get a tutorial from mac on how to do an eye look and also how to properly apply blush/contour/highlight. could i get this done on half my face and then have an MA supervise as i try to match the other half? i really want to learn so that i can do it at home. would this be a $50 minimum purchase? should i book this in advance? thanks a lot!


----------



## kawaiimacgirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone I just went for my first make over the other day and I was not knowing what to expect (other than on here). 
I booked my appointment time and paid the fee
(which you buy the products with after)!.  I've been to the counter a few times especially at christmas, so it was not so busy. There were a couple of girls at the counter. One macgirl bypassed everyone in the line up started serving customers not in the lineup which was annoying... But thankfully the girl who was doing my makeover had just started or came back from lunch. She was really sweet + helpful I explained that I wanted to try out a smokey eye and a pale lip look + wanted brows done and to try out 2 specific products (cream blush + shadestick) 

What was great was:
1.  she picked the perfect nude lipstick for me
2.  she brought a more products for me to think about using & 
    had to buy this concealer I had never thought of using!!!
3.  took the time to explain what she was doing

Then she did a facechart.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 2, 2009)

Today at Nordstrom, I asked one of the MUA named Vivian about which Studio Fix Fluid shade am I. She applied NW47 on my face with a 190 Foundation brush and it perfectly matched my skintone! She also applied the MSF Natural in Deep Dark to set it. Now I want to visit the MAC counter again and get a makeover!


----------



## Mien (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wanted to add that in the Netherlands the minimum purchase at a counter is €40,- and at the store it's €60,-


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Mar 1, 2009)

I love MAC makeovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to go get one when I saw them doing promotional makeovers when a new collection came out.

Anyway, I asked a girl at the counter, and she said that usually you have to call to make an appointment or you can do it right there at the counter. In my state, it's free most days of the week except you have to pay $50 on Fridays and Saturdays. 

I went in, because my friend was taking some pictures of me for her Art contest and I let the lady know that I wanted a look that was striking enough to look good in a photograph but not too runway crazy. So she let me know that matte colors were usually best for photographs.

As far as these questions go, Jealous.Divine:

1) When should I book the appointment? Like if I want it this Sunday, would it be possible to call on Tuesday and say that I want an appointment?

-Yes you should be able to do that. As far as I know you can book up to like months in advance but like I said earlier, for me at my counter in my state, it costs money to do it on weekends or busy periods.

2) So I just say that I want a makeover, right? They'll inform me about everything else that I need to know?
-They may expect you to know what goes down, so if you're confused or unsure about whether or not you go in with a completely make-up free face for example, always ask. 

3) If I'm really undecisive (which I've read that MAs can rather take that as annoying, or plain wasting their time) lack of experience, or I really want their recommendation, what should I say?
- Just ask! It's their job to be able to recommend to you what is best or what you may like as far as your lifestyle. Just make sure to let them know those types of things, such as what kind of look you want assistance on. I, personally, am an extremely un-decisive person and most of the MAC associates I've asked for advice on give fantastic advice so.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

is it better to go with $120 makeup lesson or $95 makeover??

i heard that we still got something to learn from the makeover...


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Does anyone have more info on a private make-up lesson from MAC? I'd really be interested in this because i think i need to briush up on my foundation techniques (its embarrassing when your own boyfriend notices a bad application!) and how to do a smokey eye. I have over 100 pieces of MAC products and many i don't use because i always end up making a mess out of it (example-black tied eyeshadow!). Please post more info if anyone knows!_

 

MAC offers classes, ask a MA at macys for the next class available. there is a $75 fee but you get to use that money in products after you learned your lesson so it's a good deal.


----------



## Jealous.Divine (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you so much, LILYisatig3r! That was very helpful!

And I hope that you wonderful people will have more makeover stories to tell. I am currently, still broke. 

T.T

Have fun with all your MAC, gals!


----------



## hazel06 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have a question about getting a mac make over i understand in my area  you have to buy $50 worth of products but i never had one 
what should i expect 
i want to bring in a pic showing what i want how many 
looks can they show me will it only be one cause i dont want to be rude and i have a bunch  pics  and there not all the same look
 and if they show me how to put on eyelashes are those the ones i have to buy or will i get to buy new ones 
im not trying to be stubborn or ignorant i never had one 

please let me know thanks


----------



## Babylard (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazel06* 

 
_i have a question about getting a mac make over i understand in my area you have to buy $50 worth of products but i never had one 
what should i expect 
i want to bring in a pic showing what i want how many 
looks can they show me will it only be one cause i dont want to be rude and i have a bunch pics and there not all the same look
and if they show me how to put on eyelashes are those the ones i have to buy or will i get to buy new ones 
im not trying to be stubborn or ignorant i never had one 

please let me know thanks_

 
usually they will do one look for you and introduce to you products and tools that they have used on you. you can bring in photos of a certain look you want to try. the MA will use a new pair of lashes and you would have to buy them or else they'd use mascara on a disposable wand. or you can bring your own and do your own lashes...

hope that helps!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 5, 2009)

I got my make up done two years ago at a MAC store for my prom, and I didn't like it. It was SO much make up; thick foundation and too dark eyes. And it wasn't a minimum purchase or anything like that (I would have preferred that because I would have been able to take some products home), it was a $50 set fee I believe and then I got a free mascara. And I ended up buying the lustre glass she used so I ended spending almost $90 on something I didn't like..hopefully if I ever opt to do that again it will be a better experience!


PS this was in Toronto, Canada


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_Just wanted to add that in the Netherlands the minimum purchase at a counter is €40,- and at the store it's €60,-_

 

well does anyone know whether its the same fee in germany


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 12, 2009)

I just thought I'd post and let everyone know what to expect if you're in Victoria and wanting your makeup done at the MAC store in Mayfair!!


We do things like eye demos or lip demos or even foundation demos and educate you about the product and application techniques for free, you don't have to make an appointment, just drop in! But, if you want all of those things done, it starts turning more into a full application rather than just a demo. At the point where you start wanting more than just to try one or two things on, we would offer you the Walk-up service!

With the Walk Up appointment, it's not guaranteed because we might not have enough staff on to cover the floor. We might have to ask you to come back in a few minutes. We might have to step away to help other customers while we are helping you. So the result of this is that the appointment might take longer than an hour, which is the general appointment length!  What the deal is with a Walk Up appointment, is we will have you make a purchase commitment with us of 55$ on product. Not hard at all!

The other service we offer in regards to appointments is our booked appointments. We set up a time for you, you get an hour one-on-one with an artist, it's off the floor in a private makeup room. It's very exclusive and it's great for people who are shy about taking off all their makeup in front of the general public, and the artist doesn't have to step away to help other people! It's a lot of fun and we all love doing appointments. This service is 55$ set fee, so -not- redeemable, and you get a free mascara of your choice, and a facechart so you can recreate the look we've created!


----------



## Savannah (Mar 18, 2009)

Just a quick question, and I know this won't be the same for every MAC store or counter, but worth a shot asking here.

I've put my name down for a MAC makeover on my birthday in two weeks, and when I booked in I had the MUA tell me I should bring in photos of what I want done.

The problem is I'm fairly laidback, and when I've had my makeup done with other brands I've given the MUA a run down of the event, or a brief view of what I'd like to learn by watching them -- like learn how to do a different kind of smokey eye -- and let them work their magic on me. I figure that they've had a lot more experience with colours, and better visualisation skills than me, so I'd rather not hinder them.

Would it be rude or annoying of me not to bring in a photo if it's a non-specific look I'm after? Would it be putting the MUA out too much if I asked them to take creative control if she's asked me to bring a photo?


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Savannah* 

 
_Just a quick question, and I know this won't be the same for every MAC store or counter, but worth a shot asking here.

I've put my name down for a MAC makeover on my birthday in two weeks, and when I booked in I had the MUA tell me I should bring in photos of what I want done.

The problem is I'm fairly laidback, and when I've had my makeup done with other brands I've given the MUA a run down of the event, or a brief view of what I'd like to learn by watching them -- like learn how to do a different kind of smokey eye -- and let them work their magic on me. I figure that they've had a lot more experience with colours, and better visualisation skills than me, so I'd rather not hinder them.

Would it be rude or annoying of me not to bring in a photo if it's a non-specific look I'm after? Would it be putting the MUA out too much if I asked them to take creative control if she's asked me to bring a photo?_

 
Personally, I LOVE when people give me free reign of their face! I'd say scrap the magazine clipping and just explain to them just some guidelines. For example, say you want to learn how to do a smokey eye, they should ask if you want it to be with colour or classic or browns etc. Just help them out by answering questions and they shouldn't need a photo!


----------



## asprettydoes (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it sounds like you're talking about an actual makeup lesson that they do at freestanding stores. those are completely different than appts. at all locations. stores do both, lessons (in a private room) and appts. everyone does appts., where you're out front, in front of everyone, and the cost of the appt. is redeemable in product. the cost is different at different locations on different days. if you're wanting to get it done for prom, you might wanna just do the regular appt, since the lesson appt actually teaches you how to do it, so it may take longer. not sure how long lesson appts are since i work at a counter. call and get all the info on the differences between the two and then book your appt._

 

odd question maybe... but if you book an actual lesson is it appropriate to tip the way you would in a salon for a haircut or other services? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean is it typical?  Maybe it depends on how many odd questions I ask my  MUA...


----------



## asprettydoes (Mar 30, 2009)

just_jill325 said:


> tips are given to MA?? I didn't know that! I've never given any when I got a makeover and I thought that the more products I bought that means, the better job that they did.
> 
> so this is my other question - if I do a walk-in or book a demo at the counter (w/$ redeemable in product) or any time I buy product with really great help at the counter, does the MUA benefit directly from my buying _more _product or should I tip her when I feel like she's really gone above & beyond...?


----------



## asprettydoes (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asprettydoes* 

 
_odd question maybe... but if you book an actual lesson is it appropriate to tip the way you would in a salon for a haircut or other services? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean is it typical? Maybe it depends on how many odd questions I ask my MUA...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


asprettydoes said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *just_jill325*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zuleika (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked up an info sheet at the M.A.C store in Amsterdam. 

*MAKE-UP APPLICATION
*A full make-up application for up to one hour. Includes a face chart. This booking guarantees uninterrupted service
60 euro redeemable

*BRIDAL MAKE-UP APPLICATION*
A full make-up application for up to 90 minutes. Includes a face chart. This booking guarantees uninterrupted service. 
100 euro redeemable

*SPECIALIZED MAKE_UP APPLICATION*
A full make-up application for up to 90 minutes for a special event such as a party, wedding, photography session or special event. Includes a take-home personalized face chart.
100 euro redeemable

*MAKE-UP LESSON
*A full make-up lesson for up to 90 minutes on either fundamental make-up techniques or specialized make-up. Includes a take-home personalized face chart. You'll also receive mascara.
100 euro

*Brow Shaping*
Artful hair tweezing to refine and shape the brows, and maximize the look of your eyes. The shaping can take up to 20 minutes
30 euro

*FALSE LASH APPLICATION
*Expert application of false lashes when you bring in your own lashes. This service is complimentary if done at time of purchase of M.A.C lashes.
10 euro

*M.A.C MAKE-UP PARTY*
A private make-up session in the store with a minimum of 10 guests with one M.A.C Artist availible for every three guests. Guests have the store exclusively to play with make-up, explore new looks and purchase special products. Parties may be scheduled for up to two hours.
150 euro redeemable per person.

I hope that helps


----------



## Janeyx3 (May 10, 2009)

I'm planning to get a MAC makeover with my friends for prom. But I'm worried that it might look too over the top like the MAs. My dress is sea foam green so I don't really want to end up looking drag queen-ish. My friends and I are asian so I don't really know if the MA could work with asian faces well. 

Also, I have single eyelids so would it be a hastle if I came in wearing eyelid tape? 

I live in NYC and when I went to the counter, the MA said that we would have to buy 5 products. Since nothing is really under 10 dollars, would this be considered kinda expensive? (It would come out to >70 bucks) 

Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janeyx3* 

 
_I'm planning to get a MAC makeover with my friends for prom. But I'm worried that it might look too over the top like the MAs. My dress is sea foam green so I don't really want to end up looking drag queen-ish. My friends and I are asian so I don't really know if the MA could work with asian faces well. 

Also, I have single eyelids so would it be a hastle if I came in wearing eyelid tape? 

I live in NYC and when I went to the counter, the MA said that we would have to buy 5 products. Since nothing is really under 10 dollars, would this be considered kinda expensive? (It would come out to >70 bucks) 

Thanks for answering my questions!_

 
I am not an MA but I know they are trained to do make-up on all types of skin color and facial features.. so no worries there.
also, they do their make-up "over the top" (i actually love their looks!) to be creative and show off their skills.. they can do yours however you ask them to.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 21, 2009)

I had an awesome experience. I wanted to get it done for fun to see what someone else's work would look like. I became good friends with the MUA too. I went with no makeup on at all and she did everything-a really pretty smokey eye and neutral lip. It took about 45 minutes and I ended up spending about $150 even though you only really have to spend $50.


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

I did the same thing and went in wanting to spend a certain amount,, but I walked out spending much more. The MA was so nice!


----------



## darae (Jun 16, 2009)

hello~ 
i'm a MAC newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i was wondering if i can tell them a specific MA i would prefer 
ex. an MA who can apply makeup on single eyelids

i'm just really afraid that i might get an MA who is not experienced at putting makeup on single eyelids :/


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

This makes me upset there are no mac stores around me. Do they do the same at mac counters?


----------



## lucyzombiex (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry if this has already been asked, but is it totally out of order to book an appointment if you have a procard already, and could therefore easily do your own makeup?

its just i can do it myself, but sometimes its nice to be the one having it done, not doing it for others.

i mean obviously i know the total would still have to come to 50 or whatever the cost is but does anybody know?


----------



## Efionawade (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucyzombiex* 

 
_sorry if this has already been asked, but is it totally out of order to book an appointment if you have a procard already, and could therefore easily do your own makeup?

its just i can do it myself, but sometimes its nice to be the one having it done, not doing it for others.

i mean obviously i know the total would still have to come to 50 or whatever the cost is but does anybody know?_

 
We are happy doing anyone's makeup, no matter how skilled you already are!

And to the girlie that asked, yes you can request someone that works best with single eyelids, but we are normally all experienced working with all shapes, sizes, and types of eyes!


----------



## Michelle7107 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for everyone contributing to this thread! I just made an appointment to get my makeup done on Tuesday the 30th for senior pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I'm nervous about is time constraints. I have to be at the photography place at 12:00pm and the only appointment they had left in the morning was 11am. The woman said it should take 30-45 minutes, so I'm hoping it won't take longer, but I will need the works. (foundation, eyes, lips, etc) 
I'm also embarassed to go in without make because I'm a zitty teenager with horribly awful, oily skin haha. I'll probabaly just put on a bit of MSF natural and blot powder before I go because I don't want to gross any of them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will probabaly ask for a neutral/brown smoked out eye, hopefully nothing to over the top, maybe falsies would be cool for the pictures? Not sure but I'm excited to see what I end up with. Hopefully something nice because these pics are important lol! And just for reference, it is at a Macys counter and there is the $50 makeup fee.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 3, 2009)

I have never been to a MAC counter, but I plan on making a special trip on tuesday of this week. I am just wondering, if I just want to ask the MUA to select a shade of foundation for me, do I still have to pay the "minimum" amount, like if you are getting a makeover?

I am just asking, because I don't plan on spending money that day, I would just like to be matched to my perfect shade (since I suck at matching foundation).....and then be on my merry way. I am really hoping to find a deal on the internet, but I can't start searching for a "deal" until I know what shade i am.


----------



## lindsey251 (Jul 7, 2009)

im still kind of confused about this

i plan on scheduling an appointment at a freestanding mac store on a weekday
so, is the entire thing free?
or $50, plus the cost of products?
or $50 but the money goes to products?

thank you so much!


----------



## Ethereal_Jane (Aug 11, 2009)

I just wanted to post about what a great experience I had today! I went in wanting to get color matched for a concealer and also to pick up a lipstick and matching gloss, so I purposely wore no makeup and just went in barefaced (but with my eyes done, and my foundation, blush, etc in the car with me to apply afterwards). The MA's name was Kayla, and she was so sweet! After color matching me with the concealer, she asked what type of foundation and stuff I normally wear, and I told her I normally do just a tinted moisturizer with a powder to set it. She asked me if she could try the new tinted moisturizers on me since she hadn't gotten to try them on anyone yet!

So then she did that, and asked if I had time and wanted to try other things. I told her that I'd love to, as long as she wasn't busy with anything else. So she put some MSF natural on me, and then put on some blush too. All the while she was just super friendly and chatting the whole time. Granted, she didn't do my entire makeup look, but she did spend a lot of time with me without me even having made an appointment. I was just planning on buying one concealer, one lipstick, and one gloss, but after seeing the MSF on me, I wanted to buy that too. Thankfully, they were all out of my color, but she's going to call me when they come in (hopefully AFTER I get paid, lol).

I can't wait to see her again, as silly as that sounds, lol. She was really sweet.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm such a MACaholic that all the MAs at the counter in my local mall know me, not to mention the MAs at the store as well.  What I've found is that I don't like having the guys do my make-up.  Their POV of what looks good is very different from a females.  I've also found that I always prefer having my Makeup done by someone who has similar color or at least style to mine.  Unless they know me well, they tend to be a bit gunshy about using bolder color and shape.  When a new collection comes out, I want to experience it as much as possible before buying anything.  So I like to have the girls do my whole face using as wide a variety of product from the collection as possible.  Obviously, I don't want to go away looking like a clown, but I'm not afraid of bold color and I want to know if the color payoff is good in the places on my face where I will be using it.  I like to find an artist who is willing to do that for me and can do it well.  I also like for them to show me new ideas.  Some of the MAs are good at this and some not so much.  Go for the ones who've been doing it awhile!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, and I see there are some other issues so I'll comment on my experience.  I'm a regular customer and I find that they never make me buy any minimum.  But if you aren't someone who buys regularly, I think they always require that you buy $50 worth of products if you're getting a full face of makeup.  LOL, that's never a problem for me.

They will, however, swatch you for foundation or blush and not require a $50 purchase.  I mean they'll even apply the whole face of foundation if you're going to buy foundation.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Ursula (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Michelle7107* 

 
_Thank you so much for everyone contributing to this thread! I just made an appointment to get my makeup done on Tuesday the 30th for senior pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I'm nervous about is time constraints. I have to be at the photography place at 12:00pm and the only appointment they had left in the morning was 11am. The woman said it should take 30-45 minutes, so I'm hoping it won't take longer, but I will need the works. (foundation, eyes, lips, etc) 
I'm also embarassed to go in without make because I'm a zitty teenager with horribly awful, oily skin haha. I'll probabaly just put on a bit of MSF natural and blot powder before I go because I don't want to gross any of them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will probabaly ask for a neutral/brown smoked out eye, hopefully nothing to over the top, maybe falsies would be cool for the pictures? Not sure but I'm excited to see what I end up with. Hopefully something nice because these pics are important lol! And just for reference, it is at a Macys counter and there is the $50 makeup fee._

 
I thought I'd warn you that I've found that make-up takes a good 45 min to 1 hour for a full face because they often have to stop to help other customers.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

I phoned today and made my appointment. im going to a mac store on 27th of this month and the lady said there was only two appointments left so i was thinking better snap one up quick haha. I'm very very excited, this will be my first time visiting a mac store and the first time make over. so it should be a brilliant experience. hope you had lovely make overs ladies


----------



## RussianRedDani (Aug 17, 2009)

Heya,

quick question for any London MUAs or people with experience in London.

I never realised that the cost could be used against the products and I will quite gladly drop about £100 when I head into Mac as it's a rare occurrence (BOO! No local Mac shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Anyway I was wondering... I've got a big party this Saturday in London. It's my birthday in a little over a week and I was going to do my annual birthday treat to some Mac.

Would I be able to go in and get a makeover done... how much product do I need to buy? I know I have to book but in London which shop have you had the best experience with (so I can phone up beforehand)

Also.. and this is a biggy, if you have a Mac product that you already own but say is d/con, can you take this in with you to ask them to use with it?

Thanks


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

I made an appointment at my mac and it didnt matter. The MUA was working on someone when I got there and it went up until 15 min into my appointment. Then while he applying my makeup he kept stopping to talk to all his buddies that he knew. It was not a good experiance at all and it was on my birthday!!


----------



## RussianRedDani (Aug 18, 2009)

Booked myself into the Chelsea store and they appear to be having some sort of event with a "Featured Artist" £50 of product and an hour of a half getting a lesson. SOOOO excited


----------



## littlersx (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_I got my make up done two years ago at a MAC store for my prom, and I didn't like it. It was SO much make up; thick foundation and too dark eyes. And it wasn't a minimum purchase or anything like that (I would have preferred that because I would have been able to take some products home), it was a $50 set fee I believe and then I got a free mascara. And I ended up buying the lustre glass she used so I ended spending almost $90 on something I didn't like..hopefully if I ever opt to do that again it will be a better experience!

PS this was in Toronto, Canada_

 
Reporting from Toronto, Canada ...

I got the $55 (CDN) service with free mascara yesterday at a MAC store. Is the '$x redeemable for product' service available at MAC stores or only at MAC counters inside dept stores? I opted for a MAC store instead of a counter b/c I was told that working at a MAC store is a promotion over the counter...

The private room was nice and the MA did a nice neutral eye but she didn't bother color matching and just slapped on tinted moisturizer with powder on top to lighten it but the undertone was all wrong i.e. too orange so that was very disappointing. I commented but she just blamed the lighting. I don't own a MAC foundation and was hoping to be color matched so that I could consider it as a heavier coverage option but that didn't happen yesterday. Maybe next time...


----------



## petitetamtam (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_well does anyone know whether its the same fee in germany_

 
they told me it´s three items, but I was wondering if the Mua just said that because she knows I will get the palette from MUA´s Collection, since I resered it and wants ,me to spend even more. Has anyone eer heard of the 3 piece rule?


----------



## Modmom (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlersx* 

 
_Reporting from Toronto, Canada ...

I got the $55 (CDN) service with free mascara yesterday at a MAC store. Is the '$x redeemable for product' service available at MAC stores or only at MAC counters inside dept stores? I opted for a MAC store instead of a counter b/c I was told that working at a MAC store is a promotion over the counter...

The private room was nice and the MA did a nice neutral eye but she didn't bother color matching and just slapped on tinted moisturizer with powder on top to lighten it but the undertone was all wrong i.e. too orange so that was very disappointing. I commented but she just blamed the lighting. I don't own a MAC foundation and was hoping to be color matched so that I could consider it as a heavier coverage option but that didn't happen yesterday. Maybe next time..._

 
I'm in Alberta and our counter in the Bay is 'redeemable for product' but our free standing store (in the same mall) is just a set makeover fee.  I have a makeover booked for next week and I always choose our counter.  The girls there are awesome!  My fav gal is a true pin up doll and sweet as can be.  There's another girl there that used to free lance at the FSS, but just took a permanent position at the counter, so I'm not sure if the store is a promotion over the counter.


----------



## littlersx (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_I'm in Alberta and our counter in the Bay is 'redeemable for product' but our free standing store (in the same mall) is just a set makeover fee.  I have a makeover booked for next week and I always choose our counter.  The girls there are awesome!  My fav gal is a true pin up doll and sweet as can be.  There's another girl there that used to free lance at the FSS, but just took a permanent position at the counter, so I'm not sure if the store is a promotion over the counter._

 
I'm going to try the counter at The Bay next time


----------



## rusticrhythm (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow this thread has been really helpful! I've been buying MAC Make up for years now (I always thought the girls being made up are just being colormatched or something) and this is something I've never done!

I really like to try this out at a PRO store. I'm confused. The $50 fee is redeemable in product, right? I've been reading posts earlier that this only applies to department store counters.

I'm editing to add that the PRO store I want to go to is in Los Angeles. 

Do you know any MUA in the area though who would be great?


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok so EVERY time I go into a MAC store or to a MAC counter the employees always tell me I should schedule and appointment to get my make-up done. I was kind of skeptical about getting it done before but now I kind of want to after reading this thread. 

But one thing I have a problem with is I wear contacts and I'm really nervous about them getting anything in my eyes (I have SUPER sensitive eyes) so if I tell an MA about it will they be more gentle when applying eyeshadow and all that?


----------



## scarlettholly (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm confused - my mac store (flatiron NYC) told me that the fee is $50 and not redeemable in product, otherwise I would totally get one, and spend a lot! There are about 4 "looks" that I want to really perfect and thought this would be the perfect way.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scarlettholly* 

 
_I'm confused - my mac store (flatiron NYC) told me that the fee is $50 and not redeemable in product, otherwise I would totally get one, and spend a lot! There are about 4 "looks" that I want to really perfect and thought this would be the perfect way._

 
I'm pretty sure freestanding actual stores don't allow the $50 to be redeemable in products. Only counters at stores like Macy's and Nordstroms allow the $50 to be redeemable in products.


----------



## hazel06 (Nov 27, 2009)

if i get a mac  makeover in the department stores will they  be able to do more then one look maybe 2  ???
its hard to go up and down and once in a blue moon do go to this mall (only 1 mall with mac counter)  
i dont want to make the person giving me the make over mad or insult them by asking them this   i never had a makeover   i was suppost to get one but cancled.  sorry for rambling but will that be an insult ?
 am i asking for too much ?


----------



## kat2a3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi i wanted to book to the selfridges in manchester, uk for a makeover, cause i wanted like a subtle smokey eyes look that can be wore in the day but also that i could add on to for going out, i think its £25 but is it reedemable in products? also has anyone else had one done here? xx


----------



## Brittany88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love this thread! I've been wanting to get my makeup done at a MAC counter for a while now. After hearing so many positive experiences, I think I will. I'm definitely going to call ahead though. Has anyone ever asked a MUA to make them a face chart WITHOUT doing makeup? Like if you were just curious as to what looks you could create with products you already have? Does that make sense? lol I'm the kind of person that forgets nearly everything. When I get my hair done, I have to take someone with me that can tell me how to style it once I get home.


----------



## kikstartmyheart (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heavenlydemonik* 

 
_Ok so EVERY time I go into a MAC store or to a MAC counter the employees always tell me I should schedule and appointment to get my make-up done. I was kind of skeptical about getting it done before but now I kind of want to after reading this thread. 

But one thing I have a problem with is I wear contacts and I'm really nervous about them getting anything in my eyes (I have SUPER sensitive eyes) so if I tell an MA about it will they be more gentle when applying eyeshadow and all that?_

 
all of MACs eye products are opthamologist tested and are safe for contact lens wearers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, they won't irritate your eyes in that way, but if you're still worried just let the artist know to be gentle around your eyes


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm going to Liverpool Met Quarter MAC tomorrow afternoon to get my makeup done - I was going to spend £25+ anyway so it seemed like a good opportunity to have some fun whilst I was there and learn some new things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will like I'm a bit stuck for ideas of late. I paid the fee over the phone and was told it was redeemable against products so good times!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't wait until we go back to mac so I can do a makeover! Yay!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a makeover done at a MAC counter before.  I've been told the rule is..if you book it during the weekdays, there is no minimum purchase requirement.  For friday-sunday, there will be a $50 minimum purchase.  

When you get to the counter, have in mind the type of look you want them to do.  I typically choose MAs that have makeup styles that are suitable to me.  Some have really bright colors on, some are more on the "neutral/natural" look.  If you don't like something, let them know right away and most MAs are really nice and accommodating.

Regardless of whether or not you purchase anything at the end, it's always nice to thank the MA and get their names.  Especially if you like their work, some are freelance artists that can be hired for other special occasions.


----------



## mteexo (Apr 5, 2010)

i work at a Pro Store, so this is how we are .. call your counter/store and they can let you know their requirements.

we have a floor appointment - $50 min purchase fee .. we have to step away to help other customers, so we aren't "all yours" .. its the nature of the beast and it also becomes a perk later on if you do a backroom appt.

backroom - $50 flat fee .. 1 hour, with the artist, full face chart if you want it .. whatever you want to buy is additional. benefit to this - your artist never leaves you unless its to pull products. they aren't working with anyone else and you get 100% one on one time.

backroom lesson - if you really want to learn how to do things, this is what you want .. artist goes through every part of the fact, doing one half [step by step of course] and you have the brush in your hand doing the other half .. 

we charge during the week for appointments but we are a pro store so we are incredibly busy and booked 99% of the time.


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 26, 2010)

I asked about this at my local store about a weekend date, and they said it's either $50 flat fee or $75 redeemable in product. I was tempted to try it, but I'm not planning to buy anything right now, so it's too expensive.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heavenlydemonik* 

 
_I'm pretty sure freestanding actual stores don't allow the $50 to be redeemable in products. Only counters at stores like Macy's and Nordstroms allow the $50 to be redeemable in products._

 
My freestanding MAC in California allows the $50 to be redeemable in products


----------



## Saraid (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, so I want to clarify so I don't rip off the MA.  If I go in on a weekday and ask for help picking out a lipstick and ask how to apply Fluidline do I need to make an appointment?  I plan to purchase product, but am going to a freestanding store, so don't really want to pay for a full-face makeover (don't need it).


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

very helpful tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i went for a mac makeover a few years ago and it wasnt that pretty. 

the ma did what she wanted because i was undecisive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i walked out looking like someone had punched me in both eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purple shadow from my lid to brow bone with a harsh black crease


----------



## CarolineK (Sep 8, 2010)

Makeover at M.A.C is $90 here in Australia, kinda pricey but then again products cost like 3x the amount compared to US, so anything lower than $90 wouldn't get you much for the 'reedemable on products' at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had mine done for my school formal and loved it! The bronzer was a tad overdone, but apart from that flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The whole night the main compliments I was getting was that my eyes looked beautiful.

My only complaint is that she had to leave me for around 5 minutes to help customers. Thats understandable though since she told me before I booked that the store can get very busy and she may need to SA.


----------



## Mechta (Dec 30, 2010)

i was just wondering, what products can you buy for £25//$50 after the makeover is finished?


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 6, 2011)

---^

  	I think you can buy any combination of products as long as it adds up to $50+ at the register. Is that what you meant?


----------



## doubleetendre (Feb 9, 2011)

So yesterday I booked a makeup-appointment for the Wonder Woman collection event. it was exciting, and normally, i am very friendly with the MAs at my counter, but with my family observing several feet away, one can't help but slip back into their turtle shell; I kind of froze for a few seconds when the lovely MA asked if I needed anything, but I finally gained my composure (I'm calm a majority of the time too; maybe I was feeling pressured to speak?), so all was well. I'm going to have my makeup done at the Nordstrom counter in the Garden State Plaza at around noon on saturday; I'm too excited, and somewhat nervous, because I was planning on pampering myself as a reward for an audition, but now it's next week. If only Wonder Woman could save me now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	 I'll share with everyone what happened, and hopefully, I can post a video and give you all a link so you can watch it!


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if the $50 redeemable in product rule applies to Canadian stores? I'm going my prom and I have a fair amount of experience working on my own face so I wouldn't trust a random lady at a salon with a limited range of foundation shades etc to do my makeup for $30- $60 with no cash to spend on products but I'm pretty friendly with a lot of the mac ladies in my area and I'm not getting anything else done so it might be nice to try out some looks


----------



## doubleetendre (Feb 23, 2011)

doubleetendre said:


> So yesterday I booked a makeup-appointment for the Wonder Woman collection event. it was exciting, and normally, i am very friendly with the MAs at my counter, but with my family observing several feet away, one can't help but slip back into their turtle shell; I kind of froze for a few seconds when the lovely MA asked if I needed anything, but I finally gained my composure (I'm calm a majority of the time too; maybe I was feeling pressured to speak?), so all was well. I'm going to have my makeup done at the Nordstrom counter in the Garden State Plaza at around noon on saturday; I'm too excited, and somewhat nervous, because I was planning on pampering myself as a reward for an audition, but now it's next week. If only Wonder Woman could save me now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Ah, okay... So here's how it all went down:
  	 The MAC that I went to was in a Nordstrom counter in the Garden State Plaza; I came in, just about time, and a makeup artist rung me up. Of course, because it was the event, a lot of makeup artists were wearing Wonder Woman t-shirts. The makeup artist who had done my makeup that day was named Sandy. I asked quite a few questions and made an inquiry here and there, but we didn't talk much unless I made an effort to speak to her. I didn't have any plans on what I wanted to wear, because I literally came in the second my appointment was about to start... so I didn't have time to look around. But I did have one objective: to experience as much of the collection as possible, and to go outside the box. So when she asked me if I was going anywhere and if I had anything in mind to try out, I just told her that I came to buy a lot of stuff from the collection and to see if anything looked great on me. 
  	I came in with a bare face, so any removal of makeup was unnecessary, so none of that happened. Sandy had been wearing a purple and colorful eye from the Defiance quad, and showed me the other two quads in Lady Justice and Valiant. I ended picking up the Valiant quad because I didn't have any green eyeshadow, and I wanted to see the outcome. That day, I learned that it would be easier to start your eye-makeup, which has drastically shortened the amount of time I take applying my makeup. I also asked her if she normally started with eyes, and she proceeded to explain that it wouldn't take too much hassle if I did just that. (Sandy had used select cover-up as base-it wasn't anything special, but it still looked pretty fresh ten hours after) As soon as she had a smokey green eye done on me, she started to line my upper lash-line with fluidline eyeliner in 'Blacktrack' and lined the lower rims of my eyes with Technakohl eyeliner in 'Graphblack'. For my lashes, she didn't curl them (I told her she didn't have to, because I thought 'why bother if you won't notice them?' and, I didn't want to use false eyelashes yet (_especially_ if I'm not planning on going out), but she used Zoomlash mascara on my eyelashes, which made them pretty long, but I found that it didn't make my lashes as separated as I would have liked; not enough volume or length for my taste, either.
  	After that, we went onto the face! Earlier on, before putting any makeup on me whatsoever, she sprayed some Fix + and applied some Prep and Prime skin on me. On my face she had used Studio Tint in Medium (has pretty good coverage, but still gave me that overwhelmingly dewy finish [a little too dewy for my normally oily skin]), and used select cover up concealer, mixing the shades NW25 and NC30. To set it, Sandy had lightly brushed Mineralized Skinfinish Natural in Medium. On the apples of my cheeks, she tapped on some Trace Gold blush.
  	Before she left to get another lipglass from the permanent collection, i asked her if there was anything in the collection that would really tie the look together. On my lips, she applied some of the Jumbo-size lipglass in 'Secret Identity'.
  	I think the hardest part of the whole makeover was choosing what to buy. But damn, did my mom and I spend money ($122; yikes). My mom told Sandy that she would buy the Opulash mascara in 'Bad, Bad Black', and the lipstick in 'Spitfire', whereas I would buy the quad (valiant, if you can't recall) and the lipglass she used on me, and then I asked her if there was anything in the collection that she really liked and thought was great, so she showed my mother and I the Mineralize Skinfinish in 'Golden Lariat' and used it as bronzer on my face. I liked it, and she then explained to my mother that we could just use it as blush and/or bronzer and it would be killing two birds with one stone. Unfortunately, they didn't have it in stock anymore, so she just showed me the powder blush in 'Mighty Aphrodite', and we brought that instead.
  	So in the end we ended up buying: 
  	-eyeshadow quad in Valiant
  	-Opulash mascara in Bad, Bad Black
  	-Lipstick in Spitfire
  	-Powder blush in Mighty Aphrodite
  	-Jumbo-size Lipglass in Secret Identity
  	I thought it was a fantastic experience, and Sandy made it very exciting and such a memorable experience; I saw so many cute little girls walking by with their moms, watching me getting my makeup done and asking if they could get their makeup done too (kind of reminds me of the ol' days when i was banned from makeup as a kid). To any of you who haven't done it before and are skeptical about it or want to know more, just do it! It can be such a great experience. Just go in there, be the best you can be, and flash your best smile, and also have a list of what you want to get ready, k? Have fun.


----------



## Folie (Feb 25, 2011)

[quote name="beautytraveler" url="/forum/thread/93111/what-to-expect-from-a-mac-makeover/180#post_1984439"]very helpful tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i went for a mac makeover a few years ago and it wasnt that pretty. 

the ma did what she wanted because i was undecisive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i walked out looking like someone had punched me in both eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purple shadow from my lid to brow bone with a harsh black crease[/quote]  There's a MAC counter a bit aways from me. In this area, they have other counters. I've always noticed the MAC make overs, the other brands do make over too, always look the worse in comparison and usually aren't that flattering. I've also noticed they tend to hire people who can't do make up on people who have different coloring or complexions.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Mar 21, 2011)

beautytraveler said:


> There's a MAC counter a bit aways from me. In this area, they have other counters. I've always noticed the MAC make overs, the other brands do make over too, always look the worse in comparison and usually aren't that flattering. I've also noticed they tend to hire people who can't do make up on people who have different coloring or complexions.


  	i'm always SO shocked when i hear stuff like that! it took me FOREVER to finally get a job at MAC, i don't think that anything less than the absolute best should be working for the company...shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## RealDoll (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive been fortunate the two girls that have done my makeup at my MAC counter have done awesome jobs! I only want them to do it becuase I trust that they will do another great makeover


----------



## Ember2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Throughout the 1990s I used to get regular makeovers to update my look from year to year, season to season.  I've found since then that the appointments have not been as good, probably because I have gotten older and not every MUA seems to know how to respond to aging skin and features. 

  	The worst came when they were doing complimentary makeovers last April as part of a special beauty event at a Bay counter that I don't usually visit.  There was a general workshop on the collection first, and they had you sit in one of the makeover chairs to wait for the next available mua.  The event participants all had on wrist bands so it was easy to identify us.  I sat down in one of the chairs and waited and waited.  Every single one of the 20 something girls passed me up to do a younger client, saying "I'll be right with you" etc.  I wanted to see how long it would take for someone to actually start my makeover.  After 40 minutes I was asked to get up from the chair so that they could do a demo on a customer who wasn't even part of the event.  It was both infuriating and embarrassing.  Needless to say I spoke with the manager and I have never been back to that counter.

  	When VV came out they indicated that they were doing some mini demos in the Bay store I usually shop at, and when I asked for an eye demo on the Cruella de Vil collection I was told there was only one mua artist available at the time and she couldn't handle a mini-demo with the volume of customers coming in.  Fair enough.  While I was swatching another customer, much younger, came into the store and wanted to know how to wear the MES and the same girl did a full makeover on her and had the nerve to tell me that she couldn't sanitize a lipstick for me until she was through doing her demo.  I can't even begin to add up how much $$ I have dropped at the counter since the early 1990s when I started buying MAC.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 27, 2011)

Quote:


Ember2 said:


> Throughout the 1990s I used to get regular makeovers to update my look from year to year, season to season.  I've found since then that the appointments have not been as good, probably because I have gotten older and not every MUA seems to know how to respond to aging skin and features.
> 
> The worst came when they were doing complimentary makeovers last April as part of a special beauty event at a Bay counter that I don't usually visit.  There was a general workshop on the collection first, and they had you sit in one of the makeover chairs to wait for the next available mua.  The event participants all had on wrist bands so it was easy to identify us.  I sat down in one of the chairs and waited and waited.  Every single one of the 20 something girls passed me up to do a younger client, saying "I'll be right with you" etc.  I wanted to see how long it would take for someone to actually start my makeover.  After 40 minutes I was asked to get up from the chair so that they could do a demo on a customer who wasn't even part of the event.  It was both infuriating and embarrassing.  Needless to say I spoke with the manager and I have never been back to that counter.
> 
> When VV came out they indicated that they were doing some mini demos in the Bay store I usually shop at, and when I asked for an eye demo on the Cruella de Vil collection I was told there was only one mua artist available at the time and she couldn't handle a mini-demo with the volume of customers coming in.  Fair enough.  While I was swatching another customer, much younger, came into the store and wanted to know how to wear the MES and the same girl did a full makeover on her and had the nerve to tell me that she couldn't sanitize a lipstick for me until she was through doing her demo.  I can't even begin to add up how much $$ I have dropped at the counter since the early 1990s when I started buying MAC.


  	That really, really, really sucks!  I'm very surprised at how discriminating they were.  Did you send comments to head office? I'm sorry you had such a difficult experience.  =(


----------



## Ember2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did let MAC customer service know.  I only shop at the main stand alone store now.  They have a lot of part timers there and the staff is not always familiar with all the new collections, but they don't treat me like a leper there.


----------



## lifesentropy (Jul 20, 2012)

I went in for my MAC makeover yesterday, purchased $50 worth of products, tipped the MAC artist...but my shade in the MAC Prolong Wear foundation in NC30 (that she put on me) was not available. She told me that I needed to spend $50 that day and I asked if I could buy a different shade and then exchange it at a different MAC and she told me that all purchases of that day are non-returnable, non-exchangeable.

  	I wanted the MAC Prolong Wear Foundation from the beginning and I wouldn't have went in for the appointment if not for that...so I opted to get NW25 because I was matched to that at a different counter and it looked perfectly fine. However, when I came back home and tried it, it was wayyy too pink for me so now I'm stuck with a $30 foundation that doesn't match me. It's not completely my fault because I didn't know that they didn't have the foundation in my shade prior to the appointment and I didn't know that I could potentially buy a giftcard instead (my MA never suggested it). What should I do? Do you think I can return/exchange it at a different MAC counter?


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

lifesentropy said:


> I went in for my MAC makeover yesterday, purchased $50 worth of products, tipped the MAC artist...but my shade in the MAC Prolong Wear foundation in NC30 (that she put on me) was not available. She told me that I needed to spend $50 that day and I asked if I could buy a different shade and then exchange it at a different MAC and she told me that all purchases of that day are non-returnable, non-exchangeable.
> 
> I wanted the MAC Prolong Wear Foundation from the beginning and I wouldn't have went in for the appointment if not for that...so I opted to get NW25 because I was matched to that at a different counter and it looked perfectly fine. However, when I came back home and tried it, it was wayyy too pink for me so now I'm stuck with a $30 foundation that doesn't match me. It's not completely my fault because I didn't know that they didn't have the foundation in my shade prior to the appointment and I didn't know that I could potentially buy a giftcard instead (my MA never suggested it). What should I do? Do you think I can return/exchange it at a different MAC counter?


  	I've had my make up done at Mac numerous times before, purchased the $50 worth of products, and have never had trouble returning/exchanging those items.. I can see why they would have a policy that you cannot return them, but Ive never ever had that problem before.. Ive never even noticed on the receipt any verbiage stating that next to the products, and I only remember them showing up on the receipt as if I was normally just buying the product. But def something worth looking into..


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not sure how I feel about makeovers. I feel like people judge flaws.  I have  slight redness... but nothing a tinted moisturizer can't fix.  One time, i was asked about a concealer... And the woman flat out said to cover the redness. i didn't have any makeup on that day, I politely said, "I like the redness of my cheeks" LOL! I just feel uncomfortable with in general my skin being touched and being judged. I guess the judging part is apart of life. BUT Atleast judge me AFTER i leave.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 15, 2012)

lifesentropy said:


> I went in for my MAC makeover yesterday, purchased $50 worth of products, tipped the MAC artist...but my shade in the MAC Prolong Wear foundation in NC30 (that she put on me) was not available. She told me that I needed to spend $50 that day and I asked if I could buy a different shade and then exchange it at a different MAC and she told me that all purchases of that day are non-returnable, non-exchangeable.
> 
> I wanted the MAC Prolong Wear Foundation from the beginning and I wouldn't have went in for the appointment if not for that...so I opted to get NW25 because I was matched to that at a different counter and it looked perfectly fine. However, when I came back home and tried it, it was wayyy too pink for me so now I'm stuck with a $30 foundation that doesn't match me. It's not completely my fault because I didn't know that they didn't have the foundation in my shade prior to the appointment and I didn't know that I could potentially buy a giftcard instead (my MA never suggested it). What should I do? Do you think I can return/exchange it at a different MAC counter?


  	You're not stuck with it. Where did you have your makeup done- Macys/Nordstrom/Store? You have to exchange it at a Macys if you bought it at a Macys, Nordstrom if at Nordstrom, ETC. But you're definitely allowed to exchange it. At my old counter we had to crack down with people with this stuff too, but my manager would strangle us if we ever told somebody they were stuck with a foundation that didn't match them. And you couldn't buy a gift card instead of makeup, so that's why she didn't suggest it. Don't sweat it, you're good.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 19, 2012)

I loved this thread.  It is inspiring me to go and get a lesson in contouring...


----------



## lifesentropy (Sep 26, 2012)

xStarryEyedX said:


> You're not stuck with it. Where did you have your makeup done- Macys/Nordstrom/Store? You have to exchange it at a Macys if you bought it at a Macys, Nordstrom if at Nordstrom, ETC. But you're definitely allowed to exchange it. At my old counter we had to crack down with people with this stuff too, but my manager would strangle us if we ever told somebody they were stuck with a foundation that didn't match them. And you couldn't buy a gift card instead of makeup, so that's why she didn't suggest it. Don't sweat it, you're good.


  	How long do I have to return something to a MAC free standing store? I purchased my foundation at one but i's been about 3-4 months so I doubt I can exchange it now. I thought you could buy a gift card instead of makeup because someone earlier in the board actually suggested that (I guess they were wrong then).


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 26, 2012)

lifesentropy said:


> How long do I have to return something to a MAC free standing store? I purchased my foundation at one but i's been about 3-4 months so I doubt I can exchange it now. I thought you could buy a gift card instead of makeup because someone earlier in the board actually suggested that (I guess they were wrong then).


  	I think free standing stores you only have 30 days. Here's why the giftcard thing doesn't work just so it helps make more sense... Because then the sale doesn't go to the person who rings up the gift card, it goes to the person who rings up the sale when you _use_ the gift card. It sucks that it has to be about sales, but since there are goals and all that jazz it does to an extent. Plus the gift card thing definitely doesn't work at a dept store, because then you can get your makeup done- and then go buy anything in the store with it. Sometimes to reserve an appointment for days that book up like crazy (halloween, new years, etc) counter make you buy a gift card to reserve a spot, so maybe that's what they meant? I haven't really read that far back.


----------

